# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Omega labs

## Ronnie Rowland

It saddens me to say there are multitudes of unhappy people regarding the quality of products being receieved from OMEGA LABS which is an UG lab out of Mexico. Blood test from a staff member here at steroids .com just confirmed what I have suspected all along- "OMEGA'S testosterone is fake!" No one that I am aware of has received legit orals from OMEGA LABS.This is called selective scamming! 

Everyone has been disappointed with their method of packaging. No bubble wrap, or any other kind of protection on the bottle to prevent it from being broke-hence greatly increasing the chance of leakage. Furthermore, some products are sent in loose envelopes as opposed to a box. Some people have went to retrieve their packgage from their mailbox to find the package open with loose bottles laying out for anyone to see! I also know of three people on a personal level that came down with nasty bacterial infections from injecting unsterile products!

It is clear that OMEGA LABS will do or say just about anything to try and keep their name good on the boards. It's obvious to me that they want a good reputation so they can continue to make money by selling counterfeit goods. They come across as very nice guys as do most good con men, yet they are very deceptive IMO because their products have never been consistent and many people have been scammed and no longer trust him. He's hurt a lot of people! I am convinced he's a selective scammer out of Mexico and is making a lot of money selling nothing more than oil in fancy looking bottles to those who do not know any better while occasionally providing real steroids to mods/vets. Omega is also selling Norditropin GH for a very high price. It's supposed to be pharm grade but it's actually cheap, re-labelled, Generic-Garbage-Growth Hormone , coming out of China! NITRO is the sister company to OMEGA and it's garbage as well IMO. 

*NOTE: A good source is never so readily willing to replace their products like OMEGA LABS because a legit source knows their products are of high quality and they have actually put money into making their products. Mexico is notorious for selling fake steroids. IRONMANMAGAZINE- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forum.php and PROFESSIONAL MUSCLE - http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/ are sponsoring the site that sells OMEGA products. Customer beware! Here's a link to the Mexican website that's selling Omega labs products- http://www.1mexgear.com/store/* 

*I want to make it clear I don't have any problems with professionalmuscle.com and ironmanmagazine.com. My problem is with OMEG,NITRO and 1MEXGEARSTORE.*

----------


## stpete

Thanks for the heads up!!

----------


## papa-g

Really? Who else out there feels like this?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Really? Who else out there feels like this?


Doesn't matter if Ronnie says it, it the truth!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Really? Who else out there feels like this?


i do.

----------


## 956Vette

> *I want to make it clear I don't have any problems with professionalmuscle.com and ironmanmagazine.com. My problem is with OMEGA and NITRO.*


Very sad when forums just accept sponsorship from anywhere - thanks for the warning Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Very sad when forums just accept sponsorship from anywhere - thanks for the warning Ronnie


*I totally agree! There has already been several complaints over at ironmanmagazine from board members who received garbage gear from OMEGA LABS. What puzzles me is that the administration on that board continues to allow an OMEGA rep to advertise how great his products are when it's just not true. Either someone is getting paid off behind the scenes or someone is very nieve. I feel sorry for the newbies over there who will continue to get suckered and it's really bad when a few of the so-called mods protect the reps, instead of the members, knowing good and well OMEGA is selling counterfeit products.

I also feel sorry for those over at professionalmuscle.com who are about to find out the hard way what we already know. And just for the record-OMEGA once came out and said that the 1MEXGEARSTORE was being run by a scammer. It's just one lie after another with these guys!!!*

----------


## austinite

Greed leads to terrible things. Thanks, RR.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Well look what I just found! It appears we are not alone. Recent lab results from a board member over at ironmanmagazine.com regarding OMEGA"S test: 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/la...k-results.html


Omega Test E and **** Mast 200 Bloodwork Results 

I have to admit, what I'm about share with you came to me as a shock (not so much on the ****), but I knew something was wrong because after 4 weeks, I had zero sex drive and no noticable gains in my body recomp (other than from diet & cardio). Here's the low-down...

Omega Test E 250 (500mg EW)
**** Mastaplex 200 (400mg EW)
Aromasin 12.5mg ED

Last pin of test and mast was last Thursday the 22nd (8am) and here are the results of my bloodwork drawn on Monday the 26th (8am). Please note the below is a cut & paste from Healthcheck USA. Once I get the paper results in the mail, I'll post that up as well (for the doubters). Btw...my baseline prior to starting this cycle four weeks ago was 294 (I'm 39 and yes it's low). I suppose my Aromasin is bunk as well since I would expect my E2 to be crashed without the presence of excess testosterone floating around.
Testosterone, Serum
Date Collected: 3/26/2012
Test Description
Result
Range
Units
Testosterone, Serum004227
303
348-1197
ng/dL
Estradiol
Date Collected: 3/26/2012

Test Description


Result


Range


Units

Estradiol004519

29.6

7.6-42.6

pg/mL




Roche ECLIA methodology

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ugggh, what a sham. . . . So WTF are you injecting? Vegetable oil? Yikes

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Ugggh, what a sham. . . . So WTF are you injecting? Vegetable oil? Yikes


Grapeseed or cottonseed oil... Veggie oil is to thick lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Here's more proof OMEGA LABS from MEXICO will do or say anything to try and cover up their selective scamming operation!

Below in red lettering is a response from mexgear ( the main OMEGA LABS SALES REP over at ironmanmagazine.com). This is in regards to a board member getting labs as stated above and the results showed their testosterone to be fake! 

*Note: 1) His first excuse to others for selling bad gear was due to having co-workers taking short cuts in which he supposedly fired. 2) His second excuse for selling bogus products was having had a bad powder source which he supposedly dropped and has since found a good one. 3) His third excuse was that the reason people were not experiencing the typical side effects from his steroids was because his secret fillers caused them to be delivered in a unique fashion. 4) His fourth excuse was he was changing over from grape seed oil to cotton seed oil because a lot of people where unable to absorb the testosterone in his products made of grape seed oil. Now he has run out of excuses! I am very very confident his complaints are far greater than 100 because I alone know of about 50 on a personal basis. Lab test aren't cheap and OMEGA LABS knows it!*


hi amigo,
yes, those results are low and i am sorry to hear this amigo. Test E being a longer ester is just now beginning to kick in. it may be just taking your body a bit of time to run it through it's course. Give it 2 weeks then redo the blood test and let me know. If it continues bad, we will resolve it to your satisfaction. I have seen the lab results of omega products and they are always a little above of what the product states. I have more than 10,000 orders fulfilled and less than 100 complains. I check the products i sale and remove brands that do not work. 
besides, I will use the same you are using in my gym with some friends to check it in addition to send one to a lab to test it. lab results delay about 15 days because Mexican lab send it overseas to check it. 
So, please run blood test in two weeks and i will have lab results by then. As stated above, we will resolve this to your satisfaction if results are bad.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Finally the administrator (heavyiron) over at ironmanmagazine.com has come out and said this regarding OMEGA LABS and I quote-" Another test is not likely needed. The "gear" is bunk. FAIL "


If anyone on this board is a member at professionalmuscle.com please give them a heads up so their reputation is not tarnished.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

WOW! Now I have found out that there have been 5 lab test showing OMEGA LABS TEST400 to be fake! 

A current response from one of the moderators (exphys85) over at ironmanmagazine and I quote "The mex team is in denial about the 5 tests that proved the t400 is bunk and their rep unclem is trying to defend these shitty products and is disrespectful to the testers that did them a favor. I will never use mex products because of the way they're reacting. Very unprofessional"

----------


## Times Roman

The bloke I was dealing with, when trying to resolve an issue, seemed quick to want to send out more bunk gear, and then deny the initial allegation. so this is more or less confirming OP's position as well.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i have had similar blood work when using omega test 400 blend.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I wonder why ironmanmagazine has yet to take down the OMEGA banner from their sponsor list?

----------


## songdog

> Finally the administrator (heavyiron) over at ironmanmagazine.com has come out and said this regarding OMEGA LABS and I quote-" Another test is not likely needed. The "gear" is bunk. FAIL "
> 
> 
> If anyone on this board is a member at professionalmuscle.com please give them a heads up so their reputation is not tarnished.


People at this board dont care either.The last thing you want to do over there is say something bad about one of their sponsers.Thanx for the heads up Ronnie.

----------


## OfficerFarva

> I wonder why ironmanmagazine has yet to take down the OMEGA banner from their sponsor list?


You should have read the crap Unclem wrote when he was defending mexgear. He claims to be a nurse and got into a fight with exphys over the blood results. He said he never gets blood tests and that they mean nothing; instead he goes by how they make him 'feel'. It made for a good laugh if anything. Apparently Unclem doesn't rep for him any more either and is done with garbage UGLs.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You should have read the crap Unclem wrote when he was defending mexgear. He claims to be a nurse and got into a fight with exphys over the blood results. He said he never gets blood tests and that they mean nothing; instead he goes by how they make him 'feel'. It made for a good laugh if anything. Apparently Unclem doesn't rep for him any more either and is done with garbage UGLs.


I'ts ashame how some of these boards cover up for these selective scammers upfront by not believing board members in order to continue getting legit gear for themselves for a brief period of time. This is a disgrace to the bodybuilding community IMO if they know what's really going on and won't take a stand against scammers to protect others in harms way. Many of them are just nieve or got deceived because OMEGA is quite the con artist!

I also saw were board rep "PURE PERSIAN" over at IRONMANMAGAZINE relentlessly defended OMEGA LABS. I think he realizes now that he was wrong and has digressed on his position. PERSIAN may have been getting OMEGA gear with a 5 or 6 written on the side of the box with a black magic marker. Those tended to be the legit batches made specifically for mods, vets and reps, especially if they had complained about quality or where first time users. If there was no 5 or 6 on the side of the box it meant it was counterfeit (nothing but cotton seed oil in the injectables and who knows what was in his orals!?). There was a pattern to the madness!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Just for the record: 1MEXGEARSTORE and OMEGA are working with one another as scammers IMO. Don't order anything from MEXICO-period! Back in the day Mexico use to produce some fairly good products for vets but not anymore. Only their pharm-grade products are legit for the most part and even they are being made underground. These so-called overly friendly amigos are making a lot of money and some are taking it as far as using pharm grade bottles and re-filling them with bunk gear for re-sale to those living outside MEXICO. They keep the good products to use for themselves or re-sell to locals. All these various brands of steroids coming out of Mexico are being made inside the same 3 underground labs by 
the same individuals these Mexicans refer to as pharmacies. Then they label things as they see fit. It's one big scamming ring!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> People at this board dont care either.The last thing you want to do over there is say something bad about one of their sponsers.Thanx for the heads up Ronnie.


That's messed up and does not set well with me and the rest of the staff on our board!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I am very dissapointed at what was just brought to my attention! I can't believe BIG A is allowing these lies to continue on his board. I can understand people getting desperate for money but this is unacceptable. I hope he does the right thing by removing them from his sponsors list and protecting his board members. 

"PURE PERSIAN" has been allowed to go over at PROFFESIONALMUSCLE.COM and claim OMEGA LABS is producing human grade in a thread titled 1MEXGEARSTORE in the sponsors section. He has a partner "done101" saying the same thing. They are entwined with the ring leader MEXGEAR. Wouldn't surprise me if one of the reps is actually OMEGA himself. They should all be ashamed!

----------


## austinite

> I am very dissapointed at what was just brought to my attention! I can't believe BIG A is allowing these lies to continue on his board. I can understand people getting desperate for money but this is unacceptable. I hope he does the right thing by removing them from his sponsors list and protecting his board members. 
> 
> "PURE PERSIAN" has been allowed to go over at PROFFESIONALMUSCLE.COM and claim OMEGA LABS is producing human grade in a thread titled 1MEXGEARSTORE in the sponsors section. He has a partner "done101" saying the same thing. They are entwined with the ring leader MEXGEAR. Wouldn't surprise me if one of the reps is actually OMEGA himself. They should all be ashamed!


This is beyond vile. I understand you said you wanted to make it clear that you don't have issues with those boards, but at this stage, I certainly do. At least until they back supporting members by means of removing banner/sponsorship and a public apology. Even then, it would be quite a task to regain trust of active members.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This is beyond vile. I understand you said you wanted to make it clear that you don't have issues with those boards, but at this stage, I certainly do. At least until they back supporting members by means of removing banner/sponsorship and a public apology. Even then, it would be quite a task to regain trust of active members.


I agree with you austinite! I've tried to be polite and handle this in a professional manner.

----------


## DanB

> I am very dissapointed at what was just brought to my attention! I can't believe BIG A is allowing these lies to continue on his board. I can understand people getting desperate for money but this is unacceptable. I hope he does the right thing by removing them from his sponsors list and protecting his board members. 
> 
> "PURE PERSIAN" has been allowed to go over at PROFFESIONALMUSCLE.COM and claim OMEGA LABS is producing human grade in a thread titled 1MEXGEARSTORE in the sponsors section. He has a partner "done101" saying the same thing. They are entwined with the ring leader MEXGEAR. Wouldn't surprise me if one of the reps is actually OMEGA himself. They should all be ashamed!


I assume your aware of the GH labs a while ago and lies etc and now sources allowed sell again

If people get burned over their it their own fault IMO

----------


## Razor

Well this is some shitty news

----------


## kbronss

u guys think that only the gear that is being shipped into the U.S. is the shitty one? i ask because Ronnie kind of assumes that in one of his posts. I got mine over here in mexico, which still doesnt mean its good. I bought 5 bottles of testE 250 and 4 of EQ200, but the test expires in sept2012(im exchanging) and the bold in nov2013. my supplier swears by it though. now i need to find out wtf to do.

----------


## MrMayhem

Lots of good info here RR and you supplied proof. 
So now, if ppl get ripped by these bottom feeders, its their own fault.
Thnx cuz.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I assume your aware of the GH labs a while ago and lies etc and now sources allowed sell again
> 
> If people get burned over their it their own fault IMO


I am very aware of the fake generic GH being sold at proffesionalmuscle.com. marcus has been warning all of us for over a year now! Maybe now people will listen to him regarding fake generic GH coming from China. marcus300 was the first to come out openly and make a stand against fake generic GH and for that he deserves a lot of appreciation from all of us here at steroids .com! It's most unfortunate that there are boards still allowing these scammers to remain as board sponsors. Someone is putting money before their board members. It's called GREED!

----------


## marcus300

> I am very aware of the fake generic GH being sold at proffesionalmuscle.com. marcus has been warning all of us for over a year now! Maybe now people will listen to him regarding fake generic GH coming from China. marcus300 was the first to come out openly and make a stand against fake generic GH and for that he deserves a lot of appreciation from all of us here at steroids.com! It's most unfortunate that there are boards still allowing these scammers to remain as board sponsors. Someone is putting money before their board members. It's called GREED!


Thanks Ronnie,

Source forums are full of false account what state wonderful results from the sites sponsors, weather hgh or aas its full of reps,false accounts and made up lab reports all to suck in members to part with their money. It's classic pump and dump and the members need to take the blinkers off and see these source boards for what they really are.

Come on, most Ugl is crap anyways and I can't see why so many people play with their health to only save a few quid, 

Source boards are simply pumping stations to extort money , why on earth so many people use these boards is beyond me.

Trust me, its all true.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> u guys think that only the gear that is being shipped into the U.S. is the shitty one? i ask because Ronnie kind of assumes that in one of his posts. I got mine over here in mexico, which still doesnt mean its good. I bought 5 bottles of testE 250 and 4 of EQ200, but the test expires in sept2012(im exchanging) and the bold in nov2013. my supplier swears by it though. now i need to find out wtf to do.


i would say its junk, from speaking with Omega it seems they have no clue. He cant tell you how its made or anything about it.
He tried to tell me low test levels from bloodwork doesnt mean the test isnt good and its still working

----------


## kbronss

okay i see....im starting my process as we speak to trade my stuff for SYD GROUP. pardon my ignorance, but why does the bottle say its made in bangkok, thailand then?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> u guys think that only the gear that is being shipped into the U.S. is the shitty one? i ask because Ronnie kind of assumes that in one of his posts. I got mine over here in mexico, which still doesnt mean its good. I bought 5 bottles of testE 250 and 4 of EQ200, but the test expires in sept2012(im exchanging) and the bold in nov2013. my supplier swears by it though. now i need to find out wtf to do.


 Please don't put words in my mouth. I never said or assumed that the only bad gear is being shipped into the U.S. but you just did! There's plenty of crappy gear being made inside the U.S.. What I am saying is that getting it from Mexico is pretty much guaranteed you will get scammed. I purchased a good book by William Llewellyn which contains random lab results from various UG labs. This book gives a rare look at the underground steroid market and it says Mexico has recently become a melting pot for selling couterfeit steroids . OMEGA LABS proves his book to be true!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> okay i see....im starting my process as we speak to trade my stuff for SYD GROUP. pardon my ignorance, but why does the bottle say its made in bangkok, thailand then?


That's just it. Omega products are not made in thailand! All Mexican gear (OMEGA INCLUDED) is made in an Underground lab inside Mexico. They put thailand on the label to make it sound like the powder they use is coming from a legit supplier. Its like asking why do the Mexicans put cheap generic Chineese GH in relabelled bottles saying it's Nordritropin pharm grade GH? It's all a big sales pitch to get you suckered in!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Here are 17 reviews about 1mexgear.com in bold lettering below- NOTE: 1mexgear claims to be a pro bodybuilder in Mexico. If that be true he's getting legit gear from OMEGA as a REP and allowing OMEGA to rip off others! 



*
1) 1mexgear 31
6 months ago

Just email me your friend's order number and i will belive you. i a a pro bodybuilder in mexico and i know omega t400 is great.




2) brandolotry 5

2 months ago


"I was JACKED to find a source that could deliver to my So-Cal address in 5 days. They did everytime BUT, they delivered fake gear. The SYD Group winstrol that they sell is amazing, so thank you mexgear for that, but I ordered FOUR bottles of the various OMEGA labs brand test, deca , sus, etc... and all of it was just cooking oil. In fact, I lost all of my customers and had to issue then refunds because they were all complaining that it was fake too. When I emailed mexgear about this, they WER0E very responsive and apologetic, and offered to send me free gear to replace it with, but they pissed me off when they tried to convince me that it was real and that IM sooo stupid that I dont know the difference between what being on real test feels like versus placebo. I pinned 500 mg of Cyp which is waaay more than what ive ever taken in the 15 years Ive been using test. Two weeks later, not even a boner or a pimple. Pathetic crap gear. NOTICE...most of the positive reviews are re: their fast service and rightfully so. How many reviews do you see here for the QUALITY of the gear. Who gives a shiot about speed of shipping. START posting reviews about the results people."



3) Dt546 5 
I took absurd amounts of Omega test and deca (something like 1000mgs of test and 900mgs of deca a week, and it was only my second cycle .... should probably mention that I built up to that much after figuring it was underdosed) and didnt gain shit




4) danny312 1

2 weeks ago


Order #11405 Order Date: 5th Jul 2012 Recipient: daniel bauer

This order is marked as Awaiting Shipment

Your Order Contains the Following Items: 1 x Equipoise Boldenone 50ml 50mg per ml Fort Dodge 2 x NITRO SUSTABOLIC 350 Sustanon 350 10ml 350mg/ml

I have been a customer for 2 yrs. They are always late shipping and this time they stole my 250$ I western unioned them and they won't return my calls. Emails. Or money. There lab omega is fake or super undetdosed. Avoid this company at all costs. Been a loyal customer for years and this is how they treated me ....




5) Old man at 50 11

4 months ago


I just joined this site and 1Mexgear is the only one I can offer a review on. I don’t remember much about the other sites in Europe/Turkey. I do remember the letter I got from the Feds telling me that I was breaking the law & to cease. I kept that souvenir. I have been a 1MEX customer for about 2 & ½ years The first year had some order screw ups but the last year and a half has been great.
First, what I didn’t like. The Omega Test Prop seemed very weak and soured me on that brand. I tried the XT brand but had it stacked so who knows. I did one bottle of a Nitro product but I can’t even remember which product.

The best item I think is the Testoprim 250 amp. (200-E & 50-P). It burns and needs to be cut with Fort Dodge EQ or something. I did too much at first and got the test flu. When I went off I dropped several pounds of water. I’m no AAS expert, that’s for sure with just a couple of years experience but I believe in those amps.

I’m using SYD products (Tren & Stan) now (with ARA test 250) and so far so good but still too soon to tell. The MEX guy stocks a shit load of pharmacy products. I’m a big fan of the HCG & Clomid. I tried the HGH but can’t offer a review with only 16IU taken and it was stacked, so how could I tell? But the packaging inside & out looked perfect.

Living in the USA, I can’t take another chance with customs and I won’t. MEX gets the stuff across our border and ships from inside, eliminating any customs issues. That’s a Big Deal to me. Having found this site, I would love to try other highly recommended sites but will never risk (if I can help it) a knock on the door from 5-0. So until someone else starts shipping from inside the country, I will stick with 1MEX.




6) samjone35 5

6 months ago


Omega Labs Test didnt work for me either that I got from 1mexgear. The hcg was good though. My advice is to stick to the eruo/asian well known UGs




7) mike7 92

6 months ago


(atleast ones i have tried)

I am been running a bottle of Omega Super Test 400 that Omega gave to one of my buddies after giving him a bottle of bunk gear,



8) 1mexgear 31

6 months ago


hey brandolotry,
what a a f... lie. all omega products can be checked at omega website. send me your order number, you did not buy from me liar. i have more than 10,000 happy customers. i have been around much longer than eroids. i sale good produts. you are just another seller saying bull about your competition



9) Dt546 5

@1mexgear
5 months ago


I have used omega I bought from you (sust 250, and deca 300) and it checked out on the omega site as being real, and I didnt gain shit. The gear may be from Omega, but the issue is that omega sells bunk gear to you....


10) brandolotry 5

6 months ago


Oh I forgot to mention...when another one of my "larger" customers threatened to kick my ass after selling him fake omega labs d-ball tabs from Mex gear, which he said he took 10 per day and didnt even get an ounce of water retention, I went on their webite and gave the product a negative review. The review never showed up. I guess it got lost in the mix....


11) DOUBLE G 67 249
@cyco
8 months ago


troll!!! (not you cyco..relax!!! lol) anyone who is anyone knows that mex(thats his name !!!)sells bunk...yes this is a review!! a friend of mine bought a dumpload of omega from mex...shipping was decent(certainly not like our top guys!!)but the gear was foul...3 of us pinned around $1200 of 4test and some of his orals.....protein from walmart is 10 times more anabolic than his shit...this was early this year,before i was fortunate enough to join all the bro"s on eroids...save your $$ dudes.....top sources are the way to go


12)blackmkt 103

@waldonova67
8 months ago


protein from walmart is 10 times more anabolic than his gear, lol that was the funniest line i ever read on here. its very very true thou,all his gear is garbage. the only gear that was ok was the testoprim. 50 prop 200 enthenate. got avg. results, im on lixus now and have blown up like a monster. i got mex's dbol , clen b4 and got nothing from it. the dbol i believe was a prohormone or a supplement cuz i had a rush of energy 40min after i took it.


13) Theonslaught 38

10 months ago


I wish more people were more specific....

If products were underdosed which ones? If ug like omega its always a hit and miss
but the vet stuff shouldnt be underdosed right?


14) b di stefano -7
12 months ago


Rule #1.DONT TRUST ANYTHING FROM MEXICO!!! use at your own risk.Even if you do recieve any gear from Mexico,you just better hope your not injecting sewer water into your butt.Chances are though,they'll just steal your money and think they are entitled to it.


15) Splice2 3
1 years ago


Placed small order with these guys and they never answer emails until threatened to trash on boards. Then tell me money sent to wrong sender after email explained who to send too. Beware, never got anything. Just cut my losses. Learn from my mistake.


16) 1mexgear 31
1 years ago


mexgear is great. Fast and reliable. Please post your experiences with them.*

----------


## kbronss

most of the negatives are related to just the test seems to me. anybody hear anything about the bold? should i just go ahead and switch the eq to SYD GROUP too?
i remember my first cycle i tried was just straight testoprim out of a regular pharmacy here in mex. my wife loved it!! but it gave me a charlie horse for the rest of the week, it got to the point where i couldnt sit down. if it gets to a point where all i can find is OMEGA then i might just have to stick to the regular test at the pharmacies here. ive been trying to find QV...gonna keep hunting. i guess to make things short...WHICH IS THE BEST UG BRAND TO GO WITH THEN?

----------


## Matt

^^ You have to remember that the cheapest aas to produce is test, so if their faking that theres no chance the more expensive ones will be good...

----------


## marcus300

> ^^ You have to remember that the cheapest aas to produce is test, so if their faking that theres no chance the more expensive ones will be good...


Exactly Matt very true.

For the record I've had 2 absesses from 2 different bottles of Omega. I got sent another 2 free bottles of omega test and it didnt do nothing except painful injection sites, I'm very in tune with my body and know when gear is good and omega was dirty crap gear which did nothing.

Like I've stated many times stay away from ugls seek pharm and you won't be risking your health or money.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> most of the negatives are related to just the test seems to me. anybody hear anything about the bold? should i just go ahead and switch the eq to SYD GROUP too?
> i remember my first cycle i tried was just straight testoprim out of a regular pharmacy here in mex. my wife loved it!! but it gave me a charlie horse for the rest of the week, it got to the point where i couldnt sit down. if it gets to a point where all i can find is OMEGA then i might just have to stick to the regular test at the pharmacies here. * ive been trying to find QV...gonna keep hunting.* i guess to make things short...WHICH IS THE BEST UG BRAND TO GO WITH THEN?


they have been out of biz for years

----------


## kbronss

> they have been out of biz for years


lol...i guess this is what i get for stretching out the gaps in between cycles. most people here use straight out the human stuff out of the regular pharmacies, and dont need to use high amounts. 500mg of testoprim compared to maybe 750 of vet stuff. Deca i know is also available, have not checked for eq though. The reason some, like me, use the other stuff is because of price. but i always thought vet gear was stronger than human grade. not the case with testoprim....that thing is strong.

----------


## gixxerboy1

it shouldnt matter if its made correctly. 250mg=250mg no matter what, some ugl stuff may be underdosed

----------


## kelevra

> Please don't put words in my mouth. I never said or assumed that the only bad gear is being shipped into the U.S. but you just did! There's plenty of crappy gear being made inside the U.S.. What I am saying is that getting it from Mexico is pretty much guaranteed you will get scammed. I purchased a good book by William Llewellyn which contains random lab results from various UG labs. This book gives a rare look at the underground steroid market and it says Mexico has recently become a melting pot for selling couterfeit steroids. OMEGA LABS proves his book to be true!


MY OMEGA EXPERIENCE!! 
In the last 6 months I had tried their TEST-E, SUPER TEST, & DECA . 
All were junk
Even their Orals i got no gains from. Anadrol & Dbol !!!
Tried both and got nothing. And you all know what good orals are like!!!!
Thanx to the site & for putting this up.
Its nice to be able to warns others of garbage like this..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> lol...i guess this is what i get for stretching out the gaps in between cycles. most people here use straight out the human stuff out of the regular pharmacies, and dont need to use high amounts. 500mg of testoprim compared to maybe 750 of vet stuff. Deca i know is also available, have not checked for eq though. The reason some, like me, use the other stuff is because of price. but i always thought vet gear was stronger than human grade. not the case with testoprim....that thing is strong.


*If you are located in Mexico use only human grade that the doctors subscribe. The rest of the Under ground suppliers like you see on 1MEXGEARSTORE are selective scammers working collectively behind the scenes to steal from others. If you see any Quality Vet floating around this day and time it's counterfeit!* 


*NOTE: OMEGA LABS claims he use to make several products for Quality Vet back in the day. If you doubt that OMEGA is clueless on how to make legit steroids just ask some of the mods such as Swifto who are very knowledgeable regarding chemistry.*

----------


## 63mania

I purchased 3 bottles og Omega tri-tren and 3 bottles of Omega test cypionate from 1mexgearstore and got scammed. It was my first cycle ever and being a rookie I just thought that I did not respond to steroids like others because of my age. Finally a friend of mine helped me to realize my gear was bogus. I contacted Omega man and he was very polite and apologized for me receving a bad batch of gear. Claimed he was now using cotton seed oil. He quickly sent replacements and I still gained nothing or felt nothing. I was at a cross roads and went for advice from my friend. He hooked me up with real products and I blew up for the first time in my life. I was in disbelief!!! My body stayed pumped looking all day long and my blood pressure went up. Ronnie is being honest so listen to him. I declare that Omega or any board allowing Omega and 1mexgearstore to be sponsors should be boycotted to send them a strong message that we brothers in iron are not gonna take it!

----------


## LegendKiller85

Omega is bunk....mexgear and unclem are scammers...I was burned on several bottles suspension....**** you omega and mexgear

----------


## Buffmcgruff

New to the forum but after reading things going on with Omega, I had to put my 2 cents in! Getting ready for an show last year, I went with Omega ( big mistake )!!! The var, winni, clen , tren was of great disappointment! I will never deal with them again!!! To their credit though, their gear came in the 'prettiest' packages ( if that means anything to anyone ) Really seems like they should be shut-down!! It's hard times out here not to get what you're supposedly paying for. This is by far the most underhanded form of deception!!

----------


## *Admin*

.


*-ok guys lets follow the rules-* 


.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> MY OMEGA EXPERIENCE!! 
> In the last 6 months I had tried their TEST-E, SUPER TEST, & DECA . 
> All were junk
> Even their Orals i got no gains from. Anadrol & Dbol !!!
> Tried both and got nothing. And you all know what good orals are like!!!!
> Thanx to the site & for putting this up.
> Its nice to be able to warns others of garbage like this..


 *I am very sorry this has happened to you!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> New to the forum but after reading things going on with Omega, I had to put my 2 cents in! Getting ready for an show last year, I went with Omega ( big mistake )!!! The var, winni, clen, tren was of great disappointment! I will never deal with them again!!! To their credit though, their gear came in the 'prettiest' packages ( if that means anything to anyone ) Really seems like they should be shut-down!! It's hard times out here not to get what you're supposedly paying for. This is by far the most underhanded form of deception!!


*I am very sorry this has happened to you as well. I know from personal experience what hard work is put into prepping for a bodybuilding show. Many guys on this board compete in shows and we sympathize. Using bad products when giving it your all for a show is very sad.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I purchased 3 bottles og Omega tri-tren and 3 bottles of Omega test cypionate from 1mexgearstore and got scammed. It was my first cycle ever and being a rookie I just thought that I did not respond to steroids like others because of my age. Finally a friend of mine helped me to realize my gear was bogus. I contacted Omega man and he was very polite and apologized for me receving a bad batch of gear. Claimed he was now using cotton seed oil. He quickly sent replacements and I still gained nothing or felt nothing. I was at a cross roads and went for advice from my friend. He hooked me up with real products and I blew up for the first time in my life. I was in disbelief!!! My body stayed pumped looking all day long and my blood pressure went up. Ronnie is being honest so listen to him. I declare that Omega or any board allowing Omega and 1mexgearstore to be sponsors should be boycotted to send them a strong message that we brothers in iron are not gonna take it!


*I agree that we must stick together in the bodybuilding community for what is right in order to protect one another. I am sorry you got scammed and got off to a bad start using anabolic steroids.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*I also wanted to publicly state that PURE PERSIAN is now re-thinking his stance as being a rep for OMEGA and 1MEXGEARSTORE. He's being very polite and showing some concern which is showing some good character on his behalf. I hope he makes the right decision.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=gixxerboy1;6098841]i would say its junk, from speaking with Omega it seems they have no clue. He cant tell you how its made or anything about it.
He tried to tell me low test levels from bloodwork doesnt mean the test isnt good and its still working[/QUOTE[B]]*So I guess this means the lab test ran by endrocrinologist around the world are a complete waste of time? lol..Mex and OMEGA continue to insult others intelligence. It really shows how irrational they have become. [/B]*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks Ronnie,
> 
> Source forums are full of false account what state wonderful results from the sites sponsors, weather hgh or aas its full of reps,false accounts and made up lab reports all to suck in members to part with their money. It's classic pump and dump and the members need to take the blinkers off and see these source boards for what they really are.
> 
> Come on, most Ugl is crap anyways and I can't see why so many people play with their health to only save a few quid, 
> 
> Source boards are simply pumping stations to extort money , why on earth so many people use these boards is beyond me.
> 
> Trust me, its all true.


*I know what you say is true marcus. It makes me feel very privileged to be surrounded by great people like you on this board. It's easy to see why we have the best bodybuilding board on the net!*

----------


## kbronss

i dont know if its something the mods would be interested in, but i would put up one bottle of each for u to test out if that is something u would like to do. kind of an actual test from this site...?? i would like to send them out to be tested but i just dont have the money for it. just thought id throw it out there.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=kbronss;6100762]i dont know if its something the mods would be interested in, but i would put up one bottle of each for u to test out if that is something u would like to do. kind of an actual test from this site...?? i would like to send them out to be tested but i just dont have the money for it. just thought id throw it out there.[/QUOTE*]It's already been done and to waste even more money to see if a scamming ring is a scamming ring is not logical. OMEGA failed the test on multiple levels including blood test for over a year now. 1MEXGEARSTORE is running this whole operation. I have a very cool Mexican client who has filled me in on what's going on over there in Mexico. It's a large scale selective- scamming- ring ran by a criminal organization.

I want to get the attention of boards and reps backing these con-men and hopefully they will realize how they are also guilty in hurting others by supporting them and allowing it to continue!!! This mex guy could very well go down as the worst scammer in steroid history. You would think anyone with a brain would not want to be a part of this mess. The U.S. feds have jurisdiction to go into Mexcio now and get these guys. Why would anyone in their right mind want to put their name out there and be part of a scamming operation that has offended so many others and brought forth so much negative attention to themseleves? In 2008 there were 5, 612 murders in Mexico linked to the on going drug war.These new steroid sources from mexico are only in it for the buck. Drug prohibition has predictable outcomes and steroids are no exception. It's brought forth great financial incentitives to try and sell counterfeit steroids.


[B]NOTE: Here's a little history lesson for those interested- These Mexican labs like OMEGA are being ran out of Tijuana Mexico. In the 1980's Manuel Noriega was known as the largest crime figure to get involved in drug trafficking along with counterfeit anabolic steroids out of Mexico. Sound familar? Guess which part of Mexico he resided? If you guessed Tijuana you would be correct! Eventually he was convicted for trafficking cocaine. With no government restraints in Mexico, 1MEXGEARSTORE and his accomplices have seemingly taken up where Manuel Noriega left off in Tijuana. Go figure!? In December of 2005, the U.S. DEA announced their findings of a 21 month investigation into the large veterinarian steroid suppliers such as SYD, ANIMAL POWER, QUALITY VET, DENKALL, TORNEL, and BROVELL. The owner of the most popluar three labs- Dr.Alberto Cohen was taken into custody. Operation GEAR GRINDER was effective at changing the manufacturing of steroids. By 2006 everything in Mexico went Under Ground and the rest is history!*

----------


## Mustardman

Hi guys. Im new to the board but wanted to also give my opinion on Omega Labs gear. I havea personally used their 4Test (sustanon ), Test E, Tren75, and Tri-Tren I believe. Unfortunately for me as well as all the others, I received fake gear. I even at one point during my cycle went up to 3 grams a week and got nothing more than really sore hips and shoulders from constant injections. Needless to say, Omega is crap gear and nothing more than a scam. They are going to take your money and send you cotton seed oil for gear. Maybe you will be lucky enough to get a bottle that is actually real gear just to get you coming back to . Don't waste your money or even more so your health on this garbage.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

ronnie rowland is an honest man.. i am proud to call a friend... marcus 300 knows his shit... ronnie is probably the most knowledgeable bodybuilder the net has ever seen..giving out free instruction on training..diet..steroid usage ....better than what you can pay top dollar............. to self appointed gurus........no secret there folks!!!! hell hes had 11 back surgeirs and just look at him!!! ive had one back surgery and look like shit standing next to him....ronnie is providing facts about mex.....and.....omega being criminals......damnit they scammed me....and....7 of my buddies.... for over 4 freaking grand.. this has made for serious trust issues amongst us...omega..and...mex needs to go down .. sewage gear...thats my 2 cents..

----------


## kbronss

ooohhhh they are in TJ and have a walk-in pharmacy?? its about a couple of hours from where i live. wonder what would happen if someone actually went into the store to complain. although im sure it has already happened.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Hi guys. Im new to the board but wanted to also give my opinion on Omega Labs gear. I havea personally used their 4Test (sustanon), Test E, Tren75, and Tri-Tren I believe. Unfortunately for me as well as all the others, I received fake gear. I even at one point during my cycle went up to 3 grams a week and got nothing more than really sore hips and shoulders from constant injections. Needless to say, Omega is crap gear and nothing more than a scam. They are going to take your money and send you cotton seed oil for gear. Maybe you will be lucky enough to get a bottle that is actually real gear just to get you coming back to . Don't waste your money or even more so your health on this garbage.


3 grams a week????? i thought i was the only dumbass.... who injected that much omega shit..trying to determine underdosing or fake....still have an abcess in my left glute... going on 9 months now...doc said it would have to be surgically removed...shit...i have no insurance..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*EZSKANKEN a rep over at IRONMANMAGAZINE pmed me this statement and I quote* 


*"Hey brother, 
If you could please just copy and paste what I posted, that would be great. I am really really busy with moving out of a rental, into a new house, and getting ready for a baby who should be here any day now. But yes, Omega seems to be bunk. Hopefully it's at least olive oil and not vegetable lol!"*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ooohhhh they are in TJ and have a walk-in pharmacy?? its about a couple of hours from where i live. wonder what would happen if someone actually went into the store to complain. although im sure it has already happened.


*Why don't you give it a try one day and let us know. I'm sure many have already beat you to it and OMEGA doe shis best to lie out of it.*

*NOTE: One of OMEGAS favorite lines when confronted about negative comments others have made regarding his products- "The complaints about my products being fake are by other sources who are in competition with me my freind. My products are real my friend. Trust me I make them myself and have lab test to prove it my friend. Let me send you out some more bottles for free my friend".*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> 3 grams a week????? i thought i was the only dumbass.... who injected that much omega shit..trying to determine underdosing or fake....still have an abcess in my left glute... going on 9 months now...doc said it would have to be surgically removed...shit...i have no insurance..


*I knew you got a knot using OMEGA but did not realize it was this extreme. Have your fiance take a wooden rolling pin used for cooking and roll on that lump for about five minutes eod if you can withstand the pain. Someone else developed a knot located on the medial head of their left shoulder and it's about 1/4 of the way gone from using this method. It's been just over a year and it was from injecting OMEGA water-based winstrol. He said it was the most painful stuff he ever injected in his life. I am sorry to hear about the knot that's not leaving. Not good!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> New to the forum but after reading things going on with Omega, I had to put my 2 cents in! Getting ready for an show last year, I went with Omega ( big mistake )!!! The var, winni, clen, tren was of great disappointment! I will never deal with them again!!! To their credit though, their gear came in the 'prettiest' packages ( if that means anything to anyone ) Really seems like they should be shut-down!! It's hard times out here not to get what you're supposedly paying for. This is by far the most underhanded form of deception!!


 *Why would any lab put so much effort in to making PRETTY PACKAGES as you call them yet not put in the real ingredients listed on the bottle? It's so bizzare! If OMEGA/NITRO/MEX had done things properly he would have made a lot more money in the long run than with his counterfeit operation. Now he's not going to be making any money for long once word gets around and it will.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hi guys. Im new to the board but wanted to also give my opinion on Omega Labs gear. I havea personally used their 4Test (sustanon), Test E, Tren75, and Tri-Tren I believe. Unfortunately for me as well as all the others, I received fake gear. I even at one point during my cycle went up to 3 grams a week and got nothing more than really sore hips and shoulders from constant injections. Needless to say, Omega is crap gear and nothing more than a scam. They are going to take your money and send you cotton seed oil for gear. Maybe you will be lucky enough to get a bottle that is actually real gear just to get you coming back to . Don't waste your money or even more so your health on this garbage.


* I think you make a very good point about some people receiving a good bottle of OMEGA gear here and there just to keep them coming back for more. I can only imagine how painful it was for you injecting 3 grams per week. And the frustration of still not making any gains! I feel really bad for you.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ^^ You have to remember that the cheapest aas to produce is test, so if their faking that theres no chance the more expensive ones will be good...


*Very good point!*

----------


## usc46

I got some fake Omega Test -enanthate and Omega Trenbolone - acetate from 1Mexgearstore. This goes to show everyone you can have what appears to be a most excellent website on the outsede, seemingly credible reps, and awesome delivery and communication and still get screwed. Don't get scammed by Omega or other Mexican gear coming from 1Mexgearstore. I'm willing to bet every dime I have that 1mexgearstore is being ran by Omega himself. Wake up people!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Ronnie,

This is probably a question I will get flamed for, but I am ok with it....

Given the amount of bunk shit out there that can yield abscesses, infections, etc.. why is it not allowed to post reliable UGL sources on this site? What is the reason, exactly? Is it striclty due to the source's protection?? One would think that there are benefits to posting such source. 1) People would not spend their hard earned cash on bunk shit, 2) people would not have to go through any potential serious infections (who the hell wants that??) and 3) that reliable source would get business as they should, versus another UGL lab that is scamming people.

I hope people don't get their panties in a bunch over this question. I am just trying to understand the underlying reason why reliable UGLs can't be posted when IMO, they should to help out our forum members and protect them.

----------


## gixxerboy1

you can post ugl's. You can not post sources. So you say brand xxx is good. But you cant say i buy from XXX

----------


## Trying-Hard

> you can post ugl's. You can not post sources. So you say brand xxx is good. But you cant say i buy from XXX


I edited my post. So my question still stands...why? What is the reason? Is it strictly protection of the source? 

The way I see it is (and no one cares what I say, I know) saying "XXX brand is great" is not all that helpful. I mean you can tell me that, for example, Omega labs are great, and then I can go out search for them and find a site that carries them, but that site that carries these Omega labs are carrying FAKE knock offs, ultimately leading to wasted cash, wasted time, wasted gear, and possible bodily harm. This is why I feel it is not much of a help to just name the brand versus naming the actual source.

All I want to do is undersand why and I won't bring it up ever again..=)

----------


## gixxerboy1

lots of legal reasons. The site is in the US. selling steroids are illegal. 
this board owners dont want to be a source board. So once you allow discussion of sources you will have them on here trying to sell and push there stuff

----------


## Trying-Hard

> lots of legal reasons. The site is in the US. selling steroids are illegal.


Understood. Thanks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I got some fake Omega Test -enanthate and Omega Trenbolone- acetate from 1Mexgearstore. This goes to show everyone you can have what appears to be a most excellent website on the outsede, seemingly credible reps, and awesome delivery and communication and still get screwed. Don't get scammed by Omega or other Mexican gear coming from 1Mexgearstore. I'm willing to bet every dime I have that 1mexgearstore is being ran by Omega himself. Wake up people!


*I think you are right in your assessment because the 1mexgearstore is always pushing OMEGA'S line of products both in public and in private.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> You should have read the crap Unclem wrote when he was defending mexgear. He claims to be a nurse and got into a fight with exphys over the blood results. He said he never gets blood tests and that they mean nothing; instead he goes by how they make him 'feel'. It made for a good laugh if anything. Apparently Unclem doesn't rep for him any more either and is done with garbage UGLs.


*I think you are right. Looks like Unclem has come to his senses. Here's a recent post by Unclem regarding Mexican products and I quote-

"whats your worst mex gear stuff u dont like? 

unclem
07-19-2012, 02:20 AM

i dont like omega test e"*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I edited my post. So my question still stands...why? What is the reason? Is it strictly protection of the source? 
> 
> The way I see it is (and no one cares what I say, I know) saying "XXX brand is great" is not all that helpful. I mean you can tell me that, for example, Omega labs are great, and then I can go out search for them and find a site that carries them, but that site that carries these Omega labs are carrying FAKE knock offs, ultimately leading to wasted cash, wasted time, wasted gear, and possible bodily harm. This is why I feel it is not much of a help to just name the brand versus naming the actual source.
> 
> All I want to do is undersand why and I won't bring it up ever again..=)


*It protects our board like gixxerboy1 stated.*

----------


## dragon60

I have gotten gear from those guys and got bad abscess. Wish I can get my money back.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=dragon60;6105184]I have gotten gear from those guys and got bad abscess. Wish I can get my money back.[/QUOTE*]Did you gain muscle,strength, hold water and have an increase in libido?*

----------


## dragon60

No I didn't this really.... want my money back. What can we do?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> No I didn't this really.... want my money back. What can we do?


nothing you can do. Your not going to get a refund. unfortunately its part of the game

----------


## hunter32

I also have had problems with omega products. I had bought 10 bottles of test-e 10 bottles of tri-tren 2 bottles of d-bol , 2 bottle of anadrol , 1 bottle of winstrol and 5 bottles of Norditropin Growth Hormone totaling over $3,000.00 . Only got 3 bottle of the G.H. and never got the other 2 bottles with promise I would get them, but never happened.They did send 5 bottles of test400 which I never ordered after complaining about product . They said they wold replace it all.Only 2 out of the 5 bottles of replacment test400 was real , I know because my libido And the way test prob.in test400 makes me feel ill the next day.OMEGA scammed me and will you to , the product is a scam,and the board allowing them to remain as sponser is just as big of scammer In my eyes as OMEG!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> No I didn't this really.... want my money back. What can we do?


 *OMEGA wont give refunds he will only send out more gear. You could contact 1mexgearstore.com but they will only offer to send you out more. Here's the link- http://www.1mexgear.com/store/index.php

With OMEGA it's always the OMEGA test400. He's pushing this particular product for a reason. My observations tell me that this is the only brand of test he has ever made that was sometimes legit and he only sends out real test400 on occasion to keep you coming back for more. The rest of the time his test400 is just oil like the rest of his test-e, test-c and test-p!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I also have had problems with omega products. I had bought 10 bottles of test-e 10 bottles of tri-tren 2 bottles of d-bol , 2 bottle of anadrol , 1 bottle of winstrol and 5 bottles of Norditropin Growth Hormone totaling over $3,000.00 . Only got 3 bottle of the G.H. and never got the other 2 bottles with promise I would get them, but never happened.They did send 5 bottles of test400 which I never ordered after complaining about product . They said they wold replace it all.Only 2 out of the 5 bottles of replacment test400 was real , I know because my libido And the way test prob.in test400 makes me feel ill the next day.OMEGA scammed me and will you to , the product is a scam,and the board allowing them to remain as sponser is just as big of scammer In my eyes as OMEG!


*This proves my point again regarding OMEGA LABS pushing their test400 for making it easier to selective scam others. hunter32 says he received 5 bottles of test400 as replacement for getting over $3,000.00 dollars in fake products and to beat it all he never wanted test400. This is beyond insane! I am very sorry to hear this and feel really bad for you. I am a firm believer in what comes around goes around.*

----------


## rlm6rlm

Yea well Omega got me also! Took test 200 cyp and deca 300 after 4 weeks of moving my dosage up I still got no results at all! So of coarse after complaining I received bottles of test 400, deca 300, dbol , and test 200 cyp. Took 1ml of test 400 and deca 300 and the next day had a swallen shoulder, redness, and fever in arm. Waited couple more days hoping it was just that strong but It only got worse so had to visit DR office to find out of coarse it was an infection. Amoxicillin and Clavulanate is what DR gave me and few days later it was gone. So of coarse all eight bottles I received went straight in the trash after that. So my advice is unless you want to spend your hard earn money on some fakes or pay a visit to DR then stay away from Omega. That is my experience anyways.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Yea well Omega got me also! Took test 200 cyp and deca 300 after 4 weeks of moving my dosage up I still got no results at all! So of coarse after complaining I received bottles of test 400, deca 300, dbol, and test 200 cyp. Took 1ml of test 400 and deca 300 and the next day had a swallen shoulder, redness, and fever in arm. Waited couple more days hoping it was just that strong but It only got worse so had to visit DR office to find out of coarse it was an infection. Amoxicillin and Clavulanate is what DR gave me and few days later it was gone. So of coarse all eight bottles I received went straight in the trash after that. So my advice is unless you want to spend your hard earn money on some fakes or pay a visit to DR then stay away from Omega. That is my experience anyways.


damn!!! sewage mexican shit... could have rotted you damn arm off bro!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yea well Omega got me also! Took test 200 cyp and deca 300 after 4 weeks of moving my dosage up I still got no results at all! So of coarse after complaining I received bottles of test 400, deca 300, dbol, and test 200 cyp. Took 1ml of test 400 and deca 300 and the next day had a swallen shoulder, redness, and fever in arm. Waited couple more days hoping it was just that strong but It only got worse so had to visit DR office to find out of coarse it was an infection. Amoxicillin and Clavulanate is what DR gave me and few days later it was gone. So of coarse all eight bottles I received went straight in the trash after that. So my advice is unless you want to spend your hard earn money on some fakes or pay a visit to DR then stay away from Omega. That is my experience anyways.


*Sorry you got scammed and I am even more sorry you got a nasty bacterial infection. Thank God for antibiotics! Good thing you went to the doctor to get on antibiotics and get this thing under control. If an infection is left long enough death in the tissue can occur which could result in gangrene. Next is a loss of a limb! Scary stuff we are hearing about OMEGA LABS selling contaminated products!*

----------


## kbronss

here is the email i sent and his response. im basically asking if he has had any complaints about omega, that my source only has omega and im not sure if to purchase it. his response is that their is a defamatory campaign against omega because they are selling a lot.




omega es muy buena marca, no te preocupes, es que omega esta vendiendo much y
estan haciendo una campana difamatoria. pruebala, te va a encantar. saludos

>
> Estoy buscando un ciclo, pero lo que he encontrado en muchas partes es que
> hablan mal de OMEGA. Yo se que ustedes solo lo venden y no lo producen, pero
> han tenido quejas de la marca esa? Me dijieron que la del kangurito esta buena
> pero no veo que ustedes manejen testosterona de ellos. Me he metido la marca QV
> y esa si sirvio muy bien y tambien la testoprim que nomas cada semana iva a la
> guadalupana y me la ponian ahi, pero me dejaba muy mal. Yo aqui la compro en el
> gymnasio pero solo tienen OMEGA. Quiero saber que me recomiendan, no quiero
> tener problemas en meterme algo que no se que sea. Prefiero pagar mas pero
> estar mas seguro. saludos de mexicali!
>


the Best Mexican gear on the Net!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> here is the email i sent and his response. im basically asking if he has had any complaints about omega, that my source only has omega and im not sure if to purchase it. his response is that their is a defamatory campaign against omega because they are selling a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omega es muy buena marca, no te preocupes, es que omega esta vendiendo much y
> estan haciendo una campana difamatoria. pruebala, te va a encantar. saludos
> 
> >
> ...


 *Well, this is more proof that 1MEXGEARSTORE and OMEGA LABS are working together behind the scenes to screw a lot of people out of their hard earned money! There has been no slander, only truth. OMEGA is the only lab on the net that I know of who is claiming that other sources are jealous of them because they are their competition-hence trying to destroy their reputation and business...LOL.. Do they really think we are that ignorant to believe such nonsense!? There have been no sources whatsover posting in this thread, only users. And if users had not been scammed this thread would not exist. They have ran out of excuses and this is all they have left to say. We are not buying it!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*An e-mail I received and I copy/pasted his e-mail and put it in quotes below:* 


"Ronnie I don't want to post on the open forum for private reasons so will you please post this for me in the Omega Labs thread?

I was attracted to Omega because after doing a search I read were TradeBoss.com had Omega Labs listed as a leading pharmaceutical company specializing in the manufacturing of hormones and anabolic steroids . TradeBoss.com said Omega Labs develops, produces and markets hormone-based products that enhance the performance, stamina, and general health of our consumers. Now, it doesn't take a car buff to smell a rat here, a rather big rat that's been lying out in the heat for a few days. IMEXGEARSTORE, Nitro and Omega are selectively scamming hords of bodybuilders across the world.

I'm a pretty laid back guy everyone but I am pissed off. Why am I so pissed people? 1MEXGEARSTORE sold me and several of my good friends couterfeit Omega and Nitro products. Neither the orals or his injectables worked for us. We had no sex drive and went around limp dick for 3 over months dealing with these shiasters! No water, muscle or strength gains. We knew something was wrong because three out of six of us have been cycling for five years rarely going off. I alone was injecting 1 gram of Omega Test400 each week, 4 mls of Omega Tri-Tren each week, 100 mgs of Nitro oil based winstrol daily and eating 1 Omega anadrol tabs daily. I wish I could sue these charlatans for the damage they have caused. I live with an indentation on the middle outer side of my right thigh from getting a nasty bacterial infection and abcess with Nitro winstrol. My right quadricep swelled up the size of a large water melon. I am one very devistated customer!!!!!!! 

One friend went so far as to do an experiment with the Omega anadrol and took 600 mgs every day, which is eight tablets, and nothing happened over a 3 week spree. No nausea, no water retention, no muscle and no strength gains. Smooth Criminals this bunch! Only one guy who is a mods at Bodybuilding.com obtained legit anabolic steroids from the 1MEXGEARSTORE and it was 4 bottles of their Omega Test400. Like you stated prior it had a number 6 written on the side of the box in black magic marker where as the rest of us had nothing! Things that make you go hmm????? 

First, let's play the name game! I read were you said Professionalmuscle.com and Ironmanmagazine.com are still allowing these scammers to be sponsors. I was able to trace back the same IP addresses going back to multiple false accounts. marcus300 was correct in his post. So, being angry I e-mailed the admin on both sites and was ignored at ironmanmag and banned for life at proffesional muscle. Can you believe this shit Ronnie? This clearly told me that Big A was a person who pretends to be someone he is not! 

Gee, maybe I should start buying Omaga labs in 50-gallon drums and get the copyright on the namePot® because I think these guys are on drugs. I could start a website, take out some ads at Professionalmuscle and Ironmanmagazine and be the king of Pot®. All the Potsmokers® there would love me (until they tried it) and I'd make a ton of dough! You know, if I were a dishonest bottomfeeder like them, I could be be making a lot of money.

They are Wolves in Sheep's Clothing. These Mexicans put some deceit into the packaging. My favorite is the green anavar 10mg tablets. Notice the little horse shoe imprinted on each tablet. They do this so the consumer thinks he's getting some kind of "top grade product." After completing a bottle of you'd see that it's not the famous prancing horse, but a kicking donkey! Just who do these jackasses think they are? I guess people are buying into their crap. I don't understand because 90% of the people out there dont know crap about steroids, and see those adds on these bodybuilding boards, and end up thinking they are getting some good steroids or Growth Hormone . Those companies make a ton of money, and the customer ends up getting some bunk product.

The Omega scamming thread is worth its weight in gold. Props to the powers that be for allowing it! One of my friends actually found a good source over at proffesional muscle for the time being. My question to the moderators and veterans on this board is why do the owners of these boards allow the fake sponsors to stay up? Do they not understand this makes everyone leary of the legit sponors on their board? This is bad business and I have no use for either board until they provide all of us with a public apology and BIG A re-instates my membership at professional muscle. I digress."

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> here is the email i sent and his response. im basically asking if he has had any complaints about omega, that my source only has omega and im not sure if to purchase it. his response is that their is a defamatory campaign against omega because they are selling a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omega es muy buena marca, no te preocupes, es que omega esta vendiendo much y
> estan haciendo una campana difamatoria. pruebala, te va a encantar. saludos
> 
> >
> ...


*Send IMEXGEARSTORE.COM a link to this thread and let us know his response. Tell him he's welcome to come here and defend himself.*

----------


## kbronss

what is this number 6 written on the box with a marker.....? not saying mine has it. everyone is talking about test400, i asked about it to my source and he told me he could only find the 250, should i worry about that?

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> *An e-mail I received and I copy/pasted his e-mail and put it in quotes below:* 
> 
> 
> "Ronnie I don't want to post on the open forum for private reasons so will you please post this for me in the Omega Labs thread?
> 
> I was attracted to Omega because after doing a search I read were TradeBoss.com had Omega Labs listed as a leading pharmaceutical company specializing in the manufacturing of hormones and anabolic steroids . TradeBoss.com said Omega Labs develops, produces and markets hormone-based products that enhance the performance, stamina, and general health of our consumers. Now, it doesn't take a car buff to smell a rat here, a rather big rat that's been lying out in the heat for a few days. IMEXGEARSTORE, Nitro and Omega are selectively scamming hords of bodybuilders across the world.
> 
> I'm a pretty laid back guy everyone but I am pissed off. Why am I so pissed people? 1MEXGEARSTORE sold me and several of my good friends couterfeit Omega and Nitro products. Neither the orals or his injectables worked for us. We had no sex drive and went around limp dick for 3 over months dealing with these shiasters! No water, muscle or strength gains. We knew something was wrong because three out of six of us have been cycling for five years rarely going off. I alone was injecting 1 gram of Omega Test400 each week, 4 mls of Omega Tri-Tren each week, 100 mgs of Nitro oil based winstrol daily and eating 1 Omega anadrol tabs daily. I wish I could sue these charlatans for the damage they have caused. I live with an indentation on the middle outer side of my right thigh from getting a nasty bacterial infection and abcess with Nitro winstrol. My right quadricep swelled up the size of a large water melon. I am one very devistated customer!!!!!!! 
> 
> ...


ronnie..............would antibiotics..not rid his abcess????

----------


## gixxerboy1

> what is this number 6 written on the box with a marker.....? not saying mine has it. everyone is talking about test400, i asked about it to my source and he told me he could only find the 250, should i worry about that?


i was told all kind of the things about the 6, its bullshit it doesnt matter.
why would you even consider using anything from him?

----------


## kbronss

i guess i just dont want to accept i threw $400 into the trash.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i guess i just dont want to accept i threw $400 into the trash.


sorry bro. I have bad blood work that proved its garbage

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ronnie..............would antibiotics..not rid his abcess????


*an abcess results from toxin build up. E-coli, klesbsiella or pseudomonas are often the culprit.next white blood cells form pockets of pus. This pus is made up of a combination of dead bacteria, fluid, usually foreign material, both dead and living white cells. The body has a defense mechanism that imprisons the infected area and the abcess usually grows bigger. Once it has become well formed antibiotics will not cure it because they cannot reach it-hence the reason the poster above will have a permanent hole in his leg from having used nitro wintrol which is made by omega labs. Both labs are one in the same! It's very important to hit the anti-biotics asp if you suspect an infection of any kind!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i guess i just dont want to accept i threw $400 into the trash.


*I am sorry you lost $400. Some individuals lost over $4000.00..Be thankful you are not one of them! This is why I started this thread. I hope you get the word out in MEXICO where you reside to try and keep others out of harms way.*

----------


## marcus300

Bump

*Everyone beware of Omega Labs*

----------


## wolfsmane

I want to add my 2 cents worth to this thread. I have over $500 of worthless, and most likely, unsafe product from Omega in
my possession, that will be hitting the garbage can.

I have blood work drawn and tested every 6 months, and so have proof that Omega sells junk and potentially unsafe gear.

It amazes me, with all the negative comments against Omega, that some people still order from them, and that they are still in business! 

Just as much, it amazes that these websites are so hungry for money, that they are knowingly still allowing Omega to advertise on their sites,
and allowing their members to risk their lives using this junk.

*BEWARE BUYING AND USING OMEGA GEAR !!!!!!*

----------


## snowblowjoe

I got the Omega labs tren blend made from Thailand from a certified supplier and it seemed to work great

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I got the Omega labs tren blend made from Thailand from a certified supplier and it seemed to work great


Was your tren the clear or maroon version OMEGA LABS makes? Also, was it the tren acetate or tri-tren?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I got the Omega labs tren blend made from Thailand from a certified supplier and it seemed to work great


Its all mexigan gear. they just put Thailand on the box. I got mine direct from Omega himself it all 5 vials were fake. I have had blood work to prove it

----------


## wolfsmane

> Its all mexigan gear. they just put Thailand on the box. I got mine direct from Omega himself it all 5 vials were fake. I have had blood work to prove it



I agree 100 %, same scenario for me, along with the bloodwork




All I have to add, with what MANY people are saying here about Omega being crap and unsafe, how smart is it
to take the "risk" that it may be bad gear!? Are people desperate enough for gear to say "Hell, I'll give it a shot" and
see if it's just oil, or if it's weak, or most important IF it is safe and free from contaminates??

I personally don't need it bad enough that I will risk my health or my life to take THAT chance, especially after hearing
all the horror stories.

----------


## snowblowjoe

It was tri tren . The bottle was dark and oil was yellow

----------


## Awesome_Archy

wow, that's terrible for those that are out big bucks. A year ago I almost dropped a lot of $ to a US UGL and luckily I was warned not to. When I do finally cycle it will be pharm grade and some major source checking before dropping the cash.

----------


## jarudd23

Omega labs is fake as hell. I got a bottle of anadrol pills from them. They go through a lot of trouble to make their label look flashy an legit with holograms an authentication codes an the tabs had nice little horseshoe looking stamps on them but I took 3 50mg pills for 4 days an didn't feel shit!! Fake fake fake.

----------


## BG

Omega was the worst gear i shot in a long time. I was pised i even tried it. He was using us as lab rats. Shit hurt very bad and trend was black when i drew it in the syringe. I threw it out before even trying the trend. He has no idea what he is doing and is dangerous. Stay clear.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Omega was the worst gear i shot in a long time. I was pised i even tried it. He was using us as lab rats. Shit hurt very bad and trend was black when i drew it in the syringe. I threw it out before even trying the trend. He has no idea what he is doing and is dangerous. Stay clear.


This...Mine was dark red ..almost black. Hurt like hell thought i was getting an abscess ...told him he said he would send diff stuff, sent the same shit. Went right in the trash ....must have thought we were retarded .....
I think my comment was it felt like i injected cooking oil with ground up glass in it it hurt so bad..and im no PIP *****. Then on top of that it didnt do shit ??? wtf ?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Omega labs is fake as hell. I got a bottle of anadrol pills from them. They go through a lot of trouble to make their label look flashy an legit with holograms an authentication codes an the tabs had nice little horseshoe looking stamps on them but I took 3 50mg pills for 4 days an didn't feel shit!! Fake fake fake.


You would think if someone went through all the trouble to make their products look great on the outside they would be smart enough to follow through by making them great on the inside in order to expand their business. Instead, OMEGA LABS was thinking about making short term cash
and will soon go out of business by being stupid.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This...Mine was dark red ..almost black. Hurt like hell thought i was getting an abscess ...told him he said he would send diff stuff, sent the same shit. Went right in the trash ....must have thought we were retarded .....
> I think my comment was it felt like i injected cooking oil with ground up glass in it it hurt so bad..and im no PIP *****. Then on top of that it didnt do shit ??? wtf ?


 I remember your exact comment jimmy and I quote" It feels like someone opened the hood of a 72 ford , scraped some battery acid in a vial, added some ground glass and filled with some blood red oil. My right and left delt look like they got hit with a baseball bat and my left quad looks like it was wacked with a 2x6.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I remember your exact comment and I quote" It feels like someone opened the hood of a 72 ford , scraped some battery acid in a vial, added some ground glass and filled with some blood red oil. My right and left delt look like they got hit with a baseball bat and my left quad looks like it was wacked with a 2x6.


LOL ..yup thats exactly right Ronnie. Damn that stuff was nasty and bunk to boot!

----------


## hookergas

The man main man who said all this is a beast not because he is huge , because he helped not newbie juice but newbie online buyers and he payed it down and if he talked like that on eroids they would ban him, your the man I will post your shit you already threw it out there , its too easy to goto anyways not gonna day but Mex vet shit is too easy to get on own and you told me in a way that you had nothing to gain but you were being honest, if your too honest in ways on eroids karma gets knocked off, I have 48 points last night drunk I thought I had 93 lmao do I care. I'm a man don't care, i like people happy , juice should never be illegal

----------


## hookergas

Keep in contact w Mex, don't trust him worth a turd, don't need his shit, love Mex vet stuff, been around it too much seen him sell shit with box doesn't match bottle batch # wtf is w that , who would inject that? Appreciate this site seems like people can talk without being banned and that's cause people here are being more real. How ****ing easy is it for my Mexican girl to drive it across the border ??? Easy I don't date her anymore lmao haha not funny. Ok peace

----------


## hookergas

Basically when I spoke to him last month 1mexgear told me so much bs saying that you guys talking bad about him are all banned from other sites like ironmag eroids etc, the dude thinks people are f-ing morons. Unclem, purepersian, 1mex will say anything and its very true they give out legit gear to a mod or veteran on the sites to keep their name going and Fk over the people not doing enough research or decide to get desperate and place an order. Just so wrong, thx again for being real and cool about all this, those guys should be black balled.

----------


## unixpro

I got HCG from them, presentation was good, however i did use my own bac water just in case, i tested using a pregnancy test and it was positive, not sure if their hcg is better than their aas gear.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Omega is complete garbage! Don't waste your money or time!

----------


## stromystruck

Hello, i live in Mexico now and have tried the omega labs winstrol , it was bunk too; do you know of any reutable brands in Mexico, a popular website people order from is extrema nutricion com but now i am nervous about buying from there at all, thanks for any info and advice

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello, i live in Mexico now and have tried the omega labs winstrol, it was bunk too; do you know of any reutable brands in Mexico, a popular website people order from is extrema nutricion com but now i am nervous about buying from there at all, thanks for any info and advice


Pharm grade ampules out of Mexico is your best best! Too many scammers like OMEGA LABS in Mexico. I hope BIG A over at "professsional muscle" exposes them for what they truly are because it makes their good sources over there look bad.

----------


## rsking

> Pharm grade ampules out of Mexico is your best best! Too many scammers like OMEGA LABS in Mexico. I hope BIG A over at "professsional muscle" exposes them for what they truly are because it makes their good sources over there look bad.


So basecally every omega labs product is bunk? I bought their test e and have not felt any difference going on week 6.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

Hello Everyone. I wanted to do my best to share what I know about Mexican gear. My goal is that all of us in the iron brotherhood stay healthy and are as informed as possible. I think Ronnie Rowland and Steroid .com deserve a big Thanks for bringing this to the attention of members. What an aweful feeling it would be to invest the time and energy training on your cycle, only to find out your gear is fake. With all the sories ive heard so far, one of the biggest red flags I see is how Omega labs keeps sending out replacement gear. If they were real to begin with, they would be awefully hesitant to do this because they would be loose money. 

I live 7 hours from tijuana. I used to travel there back in 04-05 before operation gear grinder. We had a trusted pharmacy that we would visit.That was the time when QV, Denkall, pet pharma, etc, were available for a decent cost. They may have been Vet gear but they were actually registered labs in Mexico. Also available was HG gear that consisted of the Organon Sustanon Redi-jects 250mg/ml, Organon-deca jects 50mg/ml, Stenox(halotestin ), Sten(low dosed test cyp), Primotestin test e 250mg/ml, and Testoprim(200mg test e/ 50mg test p). I have used the testoprim alot in the past, as it was the most reasonable HG test available in MX. It did hurt alot though and I dont miss the baseball sized lumps on my ass. They also had HG clomid, HCG , Clen , Nolvadex . Im going off the top of my head here so if I leave anything out sorry. 

After operation gear grinder, all the mex vet was gone and then begun the arrival of mexican UG. The first one I tried that was available was Stallion labs. I had no complaints. It was around for only about a year until 'he' got popped. After that I stopped using Mexican gear altogether. For one, the prices kept going up and the few new Ug's were getting aweful reviews for being fake (XT). This was around 07. To this day, from what I understand most of all the HG that I listed is still available. I know of one addition of HG anavar made from the same company that makes stenox halo which is Atlantis. 

I was always taught whenever possible go with HG gear. It is dependable and leaves no doubt on its authenticity. That would be my advice for anyone looking to purchase steroids from Mexico. Be prepared to pay though. I dont think its worth the high cost, especially when there are much more resonable alteratives out there. I hope this helps add to the conversation.

----------


## legendkiller

Now I am confused. I have recently bought Ena-Test from the website you listed I have seen good reviews but also bad ones. I talked to the owner about it and he told me he had a bad batch and replaced with new gear, not sure if that fixed the problem or not. BUT anyway, I will keep you all posted. I know it does not work right away BUT I pinned for the first time today and had an AMAZING work out like I had back when I did my first cycle with a different Lab. So, Idk. Like I said I will keep you posted 3 weeks from now to tell you what is good or not.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So basecally every omega labs product is bunk? I bought their test e and have not felt any difference going on week 6.


 Yes, he's one heck of a scammer!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Now I am confused. I have recently bought Ena-Test from the website you listed I have seen good reviews but also bad ones. I talked to the owner about it and he told me he had a bad batch and replaced with new gear, not sure if that fixed the problem or not. BUT anyway, I will keep you all posted. I know it does not work right away BUT I pinned for the first time today and had an AMAZING work out like I had back when I did my first cycle with a different Lab. So, Idk. Like I said I will keep you posted 3 weeks from now to tell you what is good or not.


 Let me be clear, he has been using the bad batch excuse for years. Why would you even waste your time ordering from a known scammer when there is access to legit sources? I simply do not understand! And having a great workout after one shot is a placebo effect. I don't mean to come off sounding rude but throw that Omega in the trash where it belongs and go find some real steroids . He's a scammer and a liar. I don't know any other way of putting it. And there's no need in making a post 3 weeks from now. It is what it is. I strongly urge all to steer clear of this guy.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hello Everyone. I wanted to do my best to share what I know about Mexican gear. My goal is that all of us in the iron brotherhood stay healthy and are as informed as possible. I think Ronnie Rowland and Steroid .com deserve a big Thanks for bringing this to the attention of members. What an aweful feeling it would be to invest the time and energy training on your cycle, only to find out your gear is fake. With all the sories ive heard so far, one of the biggest red flags I see is how Omega labs keeps sending out replacement gear. If they were real to begin with, they would be awefully hesitant to do this because they would be loose money. 
> 
> I live 7 hours from tijuana. I used to travel there back in 04-05 before operation gear grinder. We had a trusted pharmacy that we would visit.That was the time when QV, Denkall, pet pharma, etc, were available for a decent cost. They may have been Vet gear but they were actually registered labs in Mexico. Also available was HG gear that consisted of the Organon Sustanon Redi-jects 250mg/ml, Organon-deca jects 50mg/ml, Stenox(halotestin ), Sten(low dosed test cyp), Primotestin test e 250mg/ml, and Testoprim(200mg test e/ 50mg test p). I have used the testoprim alot in the past, as it was the most reasonable HG test available in MX. It did hurt alot though and I dont miss the baseball sized lumps on my ass. They also had HG clomid, HCG , Clen , Nolvadex . Im going off the top of my head here so if I leave anything out sorry. 
> 
> After operation gear grinder, all the mex vet was gone and then begun the arrival of mexican UG. The first one I tried that was available was Stallion labs. I had no complaints. It was around for only about a year until 'he' got popped. After that I stopped using Mexican gear altogether. For one, the prices kept going up and the few new Ug's were getting aweful reviews for being fake (XT). This was around 07. To this day, from what I understand most of all the HG that I listed is still available. I know of one addition of HG anavar made from the same company that makes stenox halo which is Atlantis. 
> 
> I was always taught whenever possible go with HG gear. It is dependable and leaves no doubt on its authenticity. That would be my advice for anyone looking to purchase steroids from Mexico. Be prepared to pay though. I dont think its worth the high cost, especially when there are much more resonable alteratives out there. I hope this helps add to the conversation.


Thank you! Sledgehammer was spot on in everything he had to say regarding Mexican steroids . I hope everyone on this board and other boards like proffesional muscle take heed. Allowing these guys to remain as sponsors on a board hurts the credibility of that forum. I urge owners and mods on all bodybuilding boards to refuse to let OMEGA send you some free gear. They will send you a couple of bottles of legit testosterone then turn around 
And sell your board member counterfeit goods. Staff members are responsible for protecting others. That should be your main focus and I urge everyone to remember this.If you don't I can assure you it's going to come back and bite you later on down the road. Board members will leave because they no longer trust you. Thank you!

----------


## legendkiller

I trust what you say, but I promise I have legit gear...

Question real quick.... 1mex may be in partners, but my understanding is Omega sells to a lot of other 3rd parties not just to 1mex. So, if 1mex sends you something with it being wrapped, security holograms checks out, the authentic numbers checks out (type on OmegaLabsltd website and they came back 100%) So, are you saying not only 1mex is selling bad batches, but Omega Labs itself is a bad business? 


So far, everything is on the right track... hunger has increase, balls are sacking up (lol), amazing work out...

I don't know if I was the lucky one... or I dont know since to 1mex I gave him a lot of shit about me reading a lot of bad reviews and he said he assured me his stuff is good. Maybe he gave me good stuff so I will come back and then he will give me fakes if I order again.... All I know is the stuff I have right now is legit, also I bought clomid too, original packaging and everything.... Like I said, I don't know what you all got or if it was a bad batch, but so far I am liking what I have.

----------


## legendkiller

Wait, You said it was a placebo effect..... I have done steroids before, the effects were the same. A placebo effect? Most placebo don't work unless you think it will work as the placebo has listed, therefore playing a mind game. I did not think it would work. No offense, but I don't know what you have against Omega Labs, maybe other boards have agreements with 1mex, but maybe you have it with other Gear so you want to put down Omega Labs... For example. what if Omega Labs is 100%, but the people who are selling it fake? That means there are fake of Omega Labs, but not that Omega Labs is fake in itself...

I don't know.. Seems to me you have a beef with them.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

You dont know what he has against Omega labs? Read all the posts of members who have gotten abscess or bloodwork done. Why would he have beef? Maybe because he doesnt like it when other bros are getting ripped off or physically hurt by some low life dirt bags. I have to say why would anyone after reading so many negative reviews of a lab, then look to purchase said lab? Sounds like you have a personal stake in the fight here. 

In one week of use, you know its real stuff huh? You would be the first then. Most users dont notice Test e kick in till around week 4. Anyway say it is, so what. That doesnt seem to make up for all those that got fake gear. 

I also wanted to note that after reading most of this entire post, I decided to take a look at the 1mex site and noticed that arent selling Omega anymore but are advertising for some lab called Mexvett. Who wants to guess its the same people as omega but have changed up the packaging and name because of all the heat they got.

----------


## legendkiller

Easily, because I have read GOOD REVIEWS and BAD REVIEWS.... How many people come here to fish for sources? and so on.... So, I decided why not try it, because I also read on a site that it was listed as a g2g product. 

About the first week, So far my balls have atrophy, hunger has went crazy and a bad ass work out.... Some have wrote that front loading makes it kick in faster and so on... Maybe that's the effects I was feeling. I am not the first to say that. 

Next, I have been stating that he did have a bad batch, maybe he is legit now.. OR.. he might have sent me real stuff to HOOK me to buying more from him.... OR maybe it is fake, but as of RIGHT NOW all signs are pointing to it as being real and like I said I can give updates, but it seems like the personal gains are more for you guys hating on these lab... I mean, really all I am saying is it checked out as being authentic on the website, I am having effects right now, and I will give you MY PERSONAL UPDATES " someone who has actually used it" since the bad batch. 

Lastly, 1mex sells Omega and mexvett. They have not stopped selling Omega. 

All I am saying is you all might be right, but as of right now it seems pretty legit "compared to my last cycle". 

But I will tell you a placebo would not have me eating like I am.. BUT if it turns out to be bunk, junk, fake, I will tell you all. Dont want it? Don't buy it, It doesn't effect me whatsoever. I also am checking out another lab, but I know his is legit because I personal know him and what goes in it.. So even if the Omega is real, I'd be going with my friend stuff in the long run anyway.

Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Easily, because I have read GOOD REVIEWS and BAD REVIEWS.... How many people come here to fish for sources? and so on.... So, I decided why not try it, because I also read on a site that it was listed as a g2g product. 
> 
> About the first week, So far my balls have atrophy, hunger has went crazy and a bad ass work out.... Some have wrote that front loading makes it kick in faster and so on... Maybe that's the effects I was feeling. I am not the first to say that. 
> 
> Next, I have been stating that he did have a bad batch, maybe he is legit now.. OR.. he might have sent me real stuff to HOOK me to buying more from him.... OR maybe it is fake, but as of RIGHT NOW all signs are pointing to it as being real and like I said I can give updates, but it seems like the personal gains are more for you guys hating on these lab... I mean, really all I am saying is it checked out as being authentic on the website, I am having effects right now, and I will give you MY PERSONAL UPDATES " someone who has actually used it" since the bad batch. 
> 
> Lastly, 1mex sells Omega and mexvett. They have not stopped selling Omega. 
> 
> All I am saying is you all might be right, but as of right now it seems pretty legit "compared to my last cycle". 
> ...


 Please dont believe everything you read on other boards. You wanted accurate information and we have provided truthful answers. Some bodybuilding boards have sources and board reps being guarded by insiders. Some people don't want to hear the truth because deep down it's hard for them to admit they got scammed. Others, are secretively behind the operation. *Which are you?* http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...124-Omega-LAbs

Our staff has neither the time nor the inclination to make up fabrications about any particular lab. We have been kind enough to give you the facts. *We would have rather that you just said "thank you" and went on your way.*

----------


## legendkiller

So u accuse me of being someone with 1mex or omega. I think this is all funny, all I have said is I have authentic stuff that has checked out, I have tried compromising yet and agreeing with you on some things. But yet you all have been negative towards me, you want me to say thank you? That is a joke. I offered 100% updates on the product good or bad, you didn't even want to talk about that. You say board insiders and so forth. You sound like an insider behind sources with bias results. I even said I was going to go with my friends other lab after I received it tomorrow yet you still say I'm an insider. Lol. Why would I be an insider that said he is going with another lab when he gets the product? You are an insider, work for another source, just hate omega labs for no reason or something, maybe working for the ads on this very on site, idk.... What I do know you are very closed minded about it. I have tried to have a nice civil conversation, but nothing but negativity came from you, funny enough someone who has never tried omega lab. Sounds like you have a hard time omitting you might be wrong. Keep making excuses and I will keep having results with omega or the other brand I will be using tomorrow, because it doesn't matter I am going to give the truth no matter what, not like some. I thought more of this board till now. Lastly I even said they might have given me real test to hook me in and you still didn't agree even though you said they have done that before with people. What. A joke. No thank you

----------


## legendkiller

I posted a threat about omega labs to see the big noise, no one commented but one.. Solo, I saw your lies and posted n your thread... Hahaha it makes you look like the one hats scamming against omega not me buddy,

----------


## marcus300

Many sites what have reviews for sources are paid to give good reviews, also many have fake accounts its the oldest game in the book for conning people. Omega are a really bad lab, DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM, YOU WILL GET SCAMMED.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I posted a threat about omega labs to see the big noise, no one commented but one.. Solo, I saw your lies and posted n your thread... Hahaha it makes you look like the one hats scamming against omega not me buddy,


I can assure you I am not lying about what I say. You keep talking in circles which makes it obvious in my eyes you may be A POTTED PLANT. I have never bashed another lab on the open forum! Wouldn't you think I would be bashing more than 1 lab out of a million if I were trying to make other labs look bad due to competition? There's little doubt in my mind you have been sent over here by OMEGA or someone profiting from their counterfeit products. Once again OMEGA is a selective scammer! So please don't insult our intelligence.I have emails were OMEGA offered to pay people off to keep hush hush about his selective scamming ring!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Many sites what have reviews for sources are paid to give good reviews, also many have fake accounts its the oldest game in the book for conning people. Omega are a really bad lab, DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM, YOU WILL GET SCAMMED.


 Very true Marcus. I would also like to add one more thing regarding your comments.

legend killer comes across as your typical "POTTED PLANT" for these scammers. They join other boards like this one and spout off non-truths while talking in circles. They often have multiple fake accounts as well. It's another one of the oldest games in the book.

----------


## legendkiller

1. I am a plotted scammer? I have had my name and talked and asked questions before. This has not only been my only post. My First few was about cycles and TLP. 

2. I have talked in circles because you have not replied to anything for example. 

a. Omega labs have security wrapping on there product (this has checked out to be legit) 
b. Omega Labs have batch numbers to check on their website ( these have came back as to be authentic) 
- Isn't that what some labs have numbers to check on the inside and outside of the bottle on the holograms to prove it's legit? 
Or is that a trick?

c. I got it from 1mex (I think it's funny I did not bring up the source, but you all did which I thought you weren't suppose to do. Which makes me think you
are planted to tear the rep of mex down. C. will come in at, me buying it from a website, does not effect omega labs, it effects the website that might be carrying
bunk suff, right? 

d. I have agreed that they might have sent me legit gear to hook me in to buy me later on, but you didn't even agree or disagree to that just assume I am fake. 

e. I can get on webcam take pictures whatever to prove I am not a scammer or paid (which I would love to know how to be a paid scammer). I am someone 
who is putting out their review and that's it. Instead of accepting that and waiting for results you guys are pretty much insulting me. 

f. Like I said, it seems like you guys are more against putting a bad name out there for omega labs then I am. You are the one that posted a source first I did not.
Might I have gotten a low dosed test-e bottle, maybe? might i have gotten a correctly dosed one? maybe, fake one? maybe? RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK IT IS 100%
for me.... I don't care if you guys like it or not I am going to tell you if it works or not even if NO ONE REPLIES TO THIS ONE OR THE NEXT ONE....


You answer or look at a-f and then we can not have to talk in circles... because we are talking in circles because you don't want to listen to me.. it could be as simple as, me saying i am having decent results and you saying, THEY SUCK... wel, I gained 10lbs, THEY SUCK... I kept all 10lbs.. THEY SUCK.... (don't have those types of results, but I am just saying..


Lastly, WHY AM I SOME PAID SCAMMER WHEN ONCE AGAIN I SAID I WAS GOING TO BE USING ANOTHER GEAR WHEN I GET IT.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I remember your exact comment jimmy and I quote*" It feels like someone opened the hood of a 72 ford , scraped some battery acid in a vial, added some ground glass and filled with some blood red oil. My right and left delt look like they got hit with a baseball bat and my left quad looks like it was wacked with a 2x6."*


The bold above are my thoughts on Omega's crap. I wouldnt shoot that garbage in my ass cheek(or anywhere else) if you paid me.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I have to ask this so excuse my ignorance but there is also an omega labs on another board that's domestic...do any of you know if its a total separate entity than the one your all talking about?(I do realize the omega your talking about is international)...just curious cus there customers speak very highly of the gear from the domestic(usa)omega but those that have been in the game longer than I have may know differently...thanks....

----------


## legendkiller

Jimmy, I wouldn't of injeced that either My injections hurt for maybe 2 days then go away, no swelling or anything like that. But I wouldn't have went back to Omega labs either if that happened. 


ghettoboyd: I am not sure, I know the Omega labs domestic is technically in Mexico and they bring it through mexico to USA to ship domestic. So, I believe they are one in the same labs. It seems like people don't like it here. I said the same thing as you saying how on other boards and so forth they have talked highly about it, this is the only board I have on that says it's bad. 


My very first injection of Omega Labs did give me a knot on my muscle, but that was because I was a dumbass and didn't warm it up and so forth. When I warmed it up for the next time all went fine. My muscles are getting use to the injections so it is sore the next two days then goes away.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Jimmy, I wouldn't of injeced that either My injections hurt for maybe 2 days then go away, no swelling or anything like that. But I wouldn't have went back to Omega labs either if that happened. 
> 
> 
> ghettoboyd: I am not sure, I know the Omega labs domestic is technically in Mexico and they bring it through mexico to USA to ship domestic. So, I believe they are one in the same labs. It seems like people don't like it here. I said the same thing as you saying how on other boards and so forth they have talked highly about it, this is the only board I have on that says it's bad. 
> 
> 
> My very first injection of Omega Labs did give me a knot on my muscle, but that was because I was a dumbass and didn't warm it up and so forth. When I warmed it up for the next time all went fine. My muscles are getting use to the injections so it is sore the next two days then goes away.


thanks for your input, I guess its best to stay away...

----------


## legendkiller

Yeah, I am not sure still. My thing is it is weird that pretty much all other boards and so forth say Omega Labs is good to go except for this board... I started to use it since I read many other boards and since I read good about them and found a few websites saying a list of labs were g2g I ordered it. I then came to this board when I already ordered it and I thought about canceling, but I talked to Omega Labs and they told me before they had a bad batch and took care by replacing the orders. (now people on here said that it's the story they tell everyone and how no lab would replace) IS this true? I am not sure, I know that with the amounts of product made and cost to make it they would not be losing money by replacing the gear like many on the board says. 

But many on this board has downed the gear.... It makes me want to go with the other gear I ordered too since I wasnt sure about the Omega gear I got some from a friend "a different lab".

LIke I said before, the omega labs I received was sealed, had hologram, and batch number that all checked out and verified on the website. SO, as of right now I am happy with Omega Labs, NOT saying that they are trying to bait and switch me with underdosed or bunk gear when I order again.


Like I told these people on the board I will give updates... I haven't been eating to great lately, but Ill post again in 2-3 weeks on any updates.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=legendkiller;6376444]Yeah, I am not sure still. My thing is it is weird that pretty much all other boards and so forth say Omega Labs is good to go except for this board... I started to use it since I read many other boards and since I read good about them and found a few websites saying a list of labs were g2g I ordered it. I then came to this board when I already ordered it and I thought about canceling, but I talked to Omega Labs and they told me before they had a bad batch and took care by replacing the orders. (now people on here said that it's the story they tell everyone and how no lab would replace) IS this true? I am not sure, I know that with the amounts of product made and cost to make it they would not be losing money by replacing the gear like many on the board says. 

But many on this board has downed the gear.... It makes me want to go with the other gear I ordered too since I wasnt sure about the Omega gear I got some from a friend "a different lab".

LIke I said before, the omega labs I received was sealed, had hologram, and batch number that all checked out and verified on the website. SO, as of right now I am happy with Omega Labs, NOT saying that they are trying to bait and switch me with underdosed or bunk gear when I order again.


Like I told these people on the board I will give updates... I haven't been eating to great lately, but Ill post again in 2-3 weeks on any updates.

*1)The Holograms and batch numbers are made by OMEGA owner and are fake. 2) Ironmanmagazine is also calling OMEGA a scammer. 3) Go with the other source*.

*Note:]* *marcus300 was the first Mod that I know of to make a public stand against all the fake generic GH coming out of China. Well guess what! "marcus was 100% accurate even though many boards are still praising these counterfeit products." Now we are telling you that OMEGA is a scammer. I really don't know what else to say other than this board is honest and you will have to make up your own mind about OMEGA.*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have to ask this so excuse my ignorance but there is also an omega labs on another board that's domestic...do any of you know if its a total separate entity than the one your all talking about?(I do realize the omega your talking about is international)...just curious cus there customers speak very highly of the gear from the domestic(usa)omega but those that have been in the game longer than I have may know differently...thanks....


I am not sure. If the batch numbers and holograms match what is on the OMEGA international site then hit the nearest exit! That would mean the domestic source is buying gear directly from OMEGA and re-selling it domestically. Also, OMEGA has contacts in California who are directly involved in his business. In fact, they are the ones shipping out OMEGA products once they bring it across the border. After reading this the international OMEGA supplier will probably come up with different holograms and batch numbers for the domestic source to sell if in fact they are related.

*Note:*Things that make you go Hmmm??? I noticed that "bodybuilder" from California said OMEGA was gtg and I quote " In the past i ran omega tren , t400, and winny and all of em did me well" http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...124-Omega-LAbs

----------


## REBORN52

I would listen to Ronnie on this. I'm new to this site, but not at judging people, and anyone who tries to help others as much he does isn't trying to lead you astray......

----------


## legendkiller

Okay question...

I know there are multiple sites that order from Omega Labs gear... My question to you is, Is it possible that the individual websites could be counterfeiting Omega Labs? or are you saying Omega Labs as a whole is bunk? If this is true how are they still in business? Also, In Mexico it is legal for steroids so what would be the benefit for Omega a Mexican company to make fake gear? I could see very low dosed gear, but it wouldn't be effective to have them create fake gear. Lastly, is it possible for them to give me real gear to switch later on to give me fake gear with me thinking they are a good business?

Because I honestly can say this gear is working, to much info maybe but for example I am hornier than normal. lol. Like I could go in depth why that is a sign, (trust me it is) but that doesn't mean it's correctly dosed or idk... But even if it is real, and I have this other gear I feel like I should just give the OL to someone else and go with the new stuff I have that I know is 100%.. Because I don't wanna get into my 3rd week and not have the results I could have with legit gear.

----------


## legendkiller

I do have a question.. I have been Monday and Fridays, I just got my gear today.. Can I take it today again since supposedly the Omega gear is fake anyway? or should I wait till friday?

----------


## marcus300

Throw it in the bin, its useful gear and the owner is a con man . Fake or vastly underdosed ugl crap, don't waste your time.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Okay question...
> 
> I know there are multiple sites that order from Omega Labs gear... My question to you is, Is it possible that the individual websites could be counterfeiting Omega Labs? or are you saying Omega Labs as a whole is bunk? If this is true how are they still in business? Also, In Mexico it is legal for steroids so what would be the benefit for Omega a Mexican company to make fake gear? I could see very low dosed gear, but it wouldn't be effective to have them create fake gear. Lastly, is it possible for them to give me real gear to switch later on to give me fake gear with me thinking they are a good business?
> 
> Because I honestly can say this gear is working, to much info maybe but for example I am hornier than normal. lol. Like I could go in depth why that is a sign, (trust me it is) but that doesn't mean it's correctly dosed or idk... But even if it is real, and I have this other gear I feel like I should just give the OL to someone else and go with the new stuff I have that I know is 100%.. Because I don't wanna get into my 3rd week and not have the results I could have with legit gear.


1) It's all the same OMEGA being made by the same con man in Mexico. 2) They are still in business because of guys like yourself. 3) It takes 2 to 3 weeks to start having a noticeable increase in libido. 4) go ahead and start injecting your other stuff and toss the OMEGA in the trash. If you give it to someone and they get an infection or abscess you are going to feel really bad.

----------


## legendkiller

would u say its ok to pin today since the omega you guys think is fake?

what would u think is the cause in the increase of my libido? By thee way there is a BIG TIME difference from before i took it to now. 

so there is a difference... so what would u think?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I am not sure. If the batch numbers and holograms match what is on the OMEGA international site then hit the nearest exit! That would mean the domestic source is buying gear directly from OMEGA and re-selling it domestically. Also, OMEGA has contacts in California who are directly involved in his business. In fact, they are the ones shipping out OMEGA products once they bring it across the border. After reading this the international OMEGA supplier will probably come up with different holograms and batch numbers for the domestic source to sell if in fact they are related.
> 
> *Note:*Things that make you go Hmmm??? I noticed that "bodybuilder" from California said OMEGA was gtg and I quote " In the past i ran omega tren , t400, and winny and all of em did me well" http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...124-Omega-LAbs


thank you Ronnie I appreciate your time in answering my question and im sorry if I beat a dead horse...ill stay away there are pleanty of other sources im privy to its just that I was intrigued by the prices...no wonder there so cheap, there not real...thanks again...respect...

----------


## bodybuilder

> I am not sure. If the batch numbers and holograms match what is on the OMEGA international site then hit the nearest exit! That would mean the domestic source is buying gear directly from OMEGA and re-selling it domestically. Also, OMEGA has contacts in California who are directly involved in his business. In fact, they are the ones shipping out OMEGA products once they bring it across the border. After reading this the international OMEGA supplier will probably come up with different holograms and batch numbers for the domestic source to sell if in fact they are related.
> 
> *Note:*Things that make you go Hmmm??? I noticed that "bodybuilder" from California said OMEGA was gtg and I quote " In the past i ran omega tren , t400, and winny and all of em did me well" http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...124-Omega-LAbs


Yes that was me and i stand by what i said. Im not here to try and convince anyone to buy this lab im only speaking from personal exp. There are plenty of other good labs out there to chose from but i aint going to lie and say omega was bunk.

----------


## legendkiller

I do have a question. omega lab was more liquid then what I am use to.. the new gear i used today was more oily like my old gear (that was legit)....

omega lab gear viscosity was a lot less than the TLP lab and the SL lab I am using now....

----------


## bodybuilder

> I do have a question. omega lab was more liquid then what I am use to.. the new gear i used today was more oily like my old gear (that was legit)....
> 
> omega lab gear viscosity was a lot less than the TLP lab and the SL lab I am using now....


Is it the one made with GSO? This is the one i used.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I do have a question. omega lab was more liquid then what I am use to.. the new gear i used today was more oily like my old gear (that was legit)....
> 
> omega lab gear viscosity was a lot less than the TLP lab and the SL lab I am using now....


Exactlty!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Is it the one made with GSO? This is the one i used.


Bodybuilder the whole "grape seed" oil ordeal was just a cover-up. What happened was that OMEGA got a lot of complaints and tried to blame poor products and bad batches on his workers. Claimed he even fired them and hired new help. Then complaints kept rolling in. So, next he blamed it on his powder source. Once again, more complaints rolled in and he blamed it on the cotton seed oil he was using and supposedly changed over to grape seed oil. Which makes no sense whatsoever. And finally he had no where else to turn so he blamed his competition for trying to ruin his reputation which is just lame in my book. OMEGA had many chances to prove himself and failed miserably. Guys still have knots on them to this day from injecting that garbage. I'm not at all happy about it because he caused a lot of honest people to look bad.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yes that was me and i stand by what i said. Im not here to try and convince anyone to buy this lab im only speaking from personal exp. There are plenty of other good labs out there to chose from but i aint going to lie and say omega was bunk.


Fair enough. He did send out a few decent batches and you got lucky.

----------


## bodybuilder

> Fair enough. He did send out a few decent batches and you got lucky.


I dont spend much time on this board like i used to, im a mod on another board so 95% of my net time is spent there. Sucks everything im reading here, i must have been lucky.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I dont spend much time on this board like i used to, im a mod on another board so 95% of my net time is spent there. Sucks everything im reading here, i must have been lucky.


Yes it does suck. Some good people had their reputation put into question due to OMEGA'S selective scamming ring and that should not be. IMEXGEAR store is still selling OMEGA products because they are all invloved. Why else would they continue selling his prodcuts? 

I would also like to add that dishonesty is a common example of bad business ethics. For instance, when an UGL lab like OMEGA makes false claims in its advertising, the company is being dishonest to its customers. Making false advertising claims and failing to replace damaged or defective products with good products or to refund their purchase price are examples of bad business ethics that can give a company a poor reputation and that can lead to them being permanetly shut down.

While not all faulty OMEGA products may have been created intentionally, a company that knowingly makes and markets products that are hurting customers is practicing very bad business ethics. As a result, multitudes of OMEGA customers have come out publicly of all the problems, which has led to a poor company image.

----------


## legendkiller

I have a stupid question. I know that you need an inch to 1 1/2 inch needle to inject into the muscle. I am injecting my quad, Sometimes my need doesnt want to go in all the way and might stick out a centimeter. My skin never swells like it's getting stuck in between the layers, so I am assuming it's still getting into the muscle.

My legs are skinny and no fat on them, aka chicken legs, haha. So, I am assuming that's why it is okay for it not to go in all the way and still be effective. right?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have a stupid question. I know that you need an inch to 1 1/2 inch needle to inject into the muscle. I am injecting my quad, Sometimes my need doesnt want to go in all the way and might stick out a centimeter. My skin never swells like it's getting stuck in between the layers, so I am assuming it's still getting into the muscle.
> 
> My legs are skinny and no fat on them, aka chicken legs, haha. So, I am assuming that's why it is okay for it not to go in all the way and still be effective. right?


You are gtg. Actually a 1 inch needle is plenty!

----------


## legendkiller

ha yeah i just measured i have like a 17 inch thigh. YES I KNOW PATHETIC, YES I AM WORKING OUT MY LEGS NOW, YES MY UPPER BODY AND LOWER DOES NOT MATCH UP..

But yeah I have like a 16.5 inch thigh and NO FAT. I did one of those body fat % at the gym and it was at 6% ( i know those arent right all the time, but it's about the same when I did the calipers too).

Anyway, like I said I am getting it in pretty much all the way, but I know when I try to go further it's like I am hitting something that has nerves because there is more of a pain then before i hit that. (if that makes sense)

but thanks.

----------


## Shirty

Ok so here is my experience. I originally ordered nandrolone and test by nitro labs from 1mexgear. I think the nandrolone was working but my suspicions were they were way under dosed. The test was 2 months from expiration and was almost 3 years old. The nandrolone was around 2 years old, according to the labels. I emailed mex and his response was that the guy at nitro labs ran out of new labels and had to use old ones. He assured me the gear was new. After I sent them back, I got nasty red whelps on my legs and both ass cheeks. Basically they were hard as a rock and size of a golf ball! It itched all the time but surprisingly I didn't go to the doctor and they slowly subsided but I still have lumps that remain to this day. What I'm saying is not a story. I received alphanabol by omega labs two days ago in the mail. What I'm hearing so far, I have no reason to believe my gear is even real this time again. I'm not recommending this site to anyone and advise everyone to find another source altogether.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

I wanted to add to my original post regaurding Mexican gear. Ive been to mexico countless times. Americans are seen as gringos. One of the scams they are known for pulling down there is once you have gone into a pharmacy and purchased AAS, you grab a taxi. The pharmacist tips off the police, who then pulls you over in the taxi. He will tell you where the nearest atm is and how much to withdraw or you are going to a mexican prision. How nice is that? Thats why we dealt with a pharmacy we knew and had done business with for a long time. They would add a percentage on and bring it across to San Diego, then ship it domestically. 

When in mexico(tj), where most of the mexican UG are made, you have to know what your doing or you get taken. I will say most of those pharmacies, back when I used to go there before 2005, where selling counterfiet QV and alot of fake denkall Test400. If you let them know you know it was fake and no deal and begin to leave, they would say hold on and pull out real QV under the counter. That was when there was real good labs producing real gear too. I cant even imagine now and I dont want to. 

When it comes to this Omega labs having a bad batch or underdosed gear, it makes me laugh. It really is not that complicated. Its either good or its not. Really!! The raw powders (Test E) are among the cheapest to manufacture. They come in 25kg containers, so when you get down to a single 10ml/250mg/ml vail, your talking 2.5 grams out of 55lbs. It come outs out to about 3 bucks a piece(incl. vial & label). If your going to tell me its possible to get a bad batch(whole 25kg container basically) then your saying your raw supplier is no good. If thats the case then your whole products line must be a bad, if your using the same supplier for all powders. Omega being undersdosed doesnt even make sense at the cost it takes to make it properly, unless there is an error in production.


I cant get the spell check to work, sorry for the mis spelling.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok so here is my experience. I originally ordered nandrolone and test by nitro labs from 1mexgear. I think the nandrolone was working but my suspicions were they were way under dosed. The test was 2 months from expiration and was almost 3 years old. The nandrolone was around 2 years old, according to the labels. I emailed mex and his response was that the guy at nitro labs ran out of new labels and had to use old ones. He assured me the gear was new. After I sent them back, I got nasty red whelps on my legs and both ass cheeks. Basically they were hard as a rock and size of a golf ball! It itched all the time but surprisingly I didn't go to the doctor and they slowly subsided but I still have lumps that remain to this day. What I'm saying is not a story. I received alphanabol by omega labs two days ago in the mail. What I'm hearing so far, I have no reason to believe my gear is even real this time again. I'm not recommending this site to anyone and advise everyone to find another source altogether.


 Your testimonial is the norm. OMEGA alphanabol is nothing but compressed fillers with no anabolic activity. All you can do now is count your losses and find a legit source. Luckily you did not have to have an abscess cut out of your glutes. Talk about embarrassing!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I wanted to add to my original post regaurding Mexican gear. Ive been to mexico countless times. Americans are seen as gringos. One of the scams they are known for pulling down there is once you have gone into a pharmacy and purchased AAS, you grab a taxi. The pharmacist tips off the police, who then pulls you over in the taxi. He will tell you where the nearest atm is and how much to withdraw or you are going to a mexican prision. How nice is that? Thats why we dealt with a pharmacy we knew and had done business with for a long time. They would add a percentage on and bring it across to San Diego, then ship it domestically. 
> 
> When in mexico(tj), where most of the mexican UG are made, you have to know what your doing or you get taken. I will say most of those pharmacies, back when I used to go there before 2005, where selling counterfiet QV and alot of fake denkall Test400. If you let them know you know it was fake and no deal and begin to leave, they would say hold on and pull out real QV under the counter. That was when there was real good labs producing real gear too. I cant even imagine now and I dont want to. 
> 
> When it comes to this Omega labs having a bad batch or underdosed gear, it makes me laugh. It really is not that complicated. Its either good or its not. Really!! The raw powders (Test E) are among the cheapest to manufacture. They come in 25kg containers, so when you get down to a single 10ml/250mg/ml vail, your talking 2.5 grams out of 55lbs. It come outs out to about 3 bucks a piece(incl. vial & label). If your going to tell me its possible to get a bad batch(whole 25kg container basically) then your saying your raw supplier is no good. If thats the case then your whole products line must be a bad, if your using the same supplier for all powders. Omega being undersdosed doesnt even make sense at the cost it takes to make it properly, unless there is an error in production.
> 
> 
> I cant get the spell check to work, sorry for the mis spelling.


Thanks for giving us accurate information once again!

I would also like to add I have several Mexican friends (both male and female) who now live in the states and they are awesome people There is good and bad throughout the world. I have three close Mexican male friends who say Mexico has become a melting pot for selling counterfeit anabolics. They have all told me that many of the police officers in Mexico make a lot of money each year by pulling over tourist for speeding. In reality, they were never speeding! But, in order to avoid spending a lot of their vacation time in court, most of these tourist go ahead and pay the officer cash right there on the spot or follow law enforcement to the nearest ATM machine to get the money. It's a wide spread scamming ring just like with the steroids .

----------


## Shirty

Yeah I'm beyond pissed right now. This stuff is bunk all the way. 3 days and not one single effect. Taking 20mg day and even doubled up yesterday. I'm going to go with syd group or xt labs.

----------


## legendkiller

I will assume my omega was legit just because I change over to my friends. Its to early to say my friend gear is working, I did week one omega, week 2 friend gear. But have good effects. So would u say it's possible that omega gave me good stuff. Btw friends gear goes in smooth , no pain, nothing, where as omega I had more pain, and so on.

----------


## Shirty

> I will assume my omega was legit just because I change over to my friends. Its to early to say my friend gear is working, I did week one omega, week 2 friend gear. But have good effects. So would u say it's possible that omega gave me good stuff. Btw friends gear goes in smooth , no pain, nothing, where as omega I had more pain, and so on.


Pip can be different for each person. It's hard to say with me I had gear that always hurt some but it was good stuff. It depends on the oil used,injection site, specific steroids hurt more then others. You could have some good omega as there are people who get some stuff that works. As it seems most people do not.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Yeah I'm beyond pissed right now. This stuff is bunk all the way. 3 days and not one single effect. Taking 20mg day and even doubled up yesterday. I'm going to go with syd group or xt labs.


One guy I know well eventually worked his way up to taking 15-OMEGA 20 mg d-bol tabs a day without running nolvadex to see just how low-dosed it really was. It never did a thing for him. No water weight, nothing. That's a whopping 300 mgs of d-bol daily! My kidney's hurt jut thinking about it. Plus the the guy was very sensitive to getting gyno. In the past it took only 1 legit 20mg tab of d-bol for him to get painful nipples without using anti-es. He lost around 2 grand over the OMEGA ordeal. He's still very mad at OMEGA and that was over a year ago.

----------


## legendkiller

Yeah like I said seems that my omega was legit but just because of the forum i will be using my other gear. So i guess i wastes money, but i know my other gear is g2g 100%.

----------


## legendkiller

to give you an update... even if omega was real, (which I think mine was) it has given me an achy, weird feeling in my left quad that is slowly going away, whereas the new non-omega gear has went in smooth, and the soreness went away rather quick and it was really faint......

So, overall how my leg is feeling from omega, real or not i wouldn't recommend it now.

----------


## carly0840

Here in Puerto Rico Omega is garbage! Our supplier recently started dealing omega stuff and it's been a failure. I ran 5 weeks of their prop, tren and winny and had 0 results. I had to stop because I got sick during the whole cycle. I had a bottle of prop with a green-blue layer just floating around. I will post pics. Bottom line omega is a piece of shit and the guy running behind will pay for selling this shit. Our supplier has a good reputation and since he started selling that shit is getting a bad name.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Here in Puerto Rico Omega is garbage! Our supplier recently started dealing omega stuff and it's been a failure. I ran 5 weeks of their prop, tren and winny and had 0 results. I had to stop because I got sick during the whole cycle. I had a bottle of prop with a green-blue layer just floating around. I will post pics. Bottom line omega is a piece of shit and the guy running behind will pay for selling this shit. Our supplier has a good reputation and since he started selling that shit is getting a bad name.


Omega hurt a lot of reputations. It was brought to my attention that members over at proffesional muscle had to find out the hard way regarding Omega being counterfeit and contaminated. Hopefully Big A has removed them from the sponsor list by now.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> Omega hurt a lot of reputations. It was brought to my attention that members over at proffesional muscle had to find out the hard way regarding Omega being counterfeit and contaminated. Hopefully Big A has removed them from the sponsor list by now.


damit.....didnt see this thread ron......buddy got screwd over...by frikkin omega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> damit.....didnt see this thread ron......buddy got screwd over...by frikkin omega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry he had to find out the hard way. Omega has tainted the sales of all Mexican gear.

----------


## try2cut

I got omega (oxymetholone). The minute I tasted the pill my heart sank. It was bunk.

----------


## Cuz

i posted a thread in the q an a forum about omega. I did not order mine offline but i got it from someone at the gym, who has no record of selling fake gear. its test cyp 300ml. i thought it was legit, looked legit when i drew it up, went it fine with just a day or two of pip. I shot one cc monday and today (friday, i have gained almost 4 pounds) The guys said omega was junk and one linked me here to this thread. Is the 4 lbs just coincedence. My face even feels a little puffy, a tad more aggressive, but all this could be in my head. The scale doesnt lie, i just dont understand how i gained anything if its not real, i have actually ate clean and cut cals/carbs this week, strange to me. is there a slight possibility i got a real batch?

----------


## BG

> i posted a thread in the q an a forum about omega. I did not order mine offline but i got it from someone at the gym, who has no record of selling fake gear. its test cyp 300ml. i thought it was legit, looked legit when i drew it up, went it fine with just a day or two of pip. I shot one cc monday and today (friday, i have gained almost 4 pounds) The guys said omega was junk and one linked me here to this thread. Is the 4 lbs just coincedence. My face even feels a little puffy, a tad more aggressive, but all this could be in my head. The scale doesnt lie, i just dont understand how i gained anything if its not real, i have actually ate clean and cut cals/carbs this week, strange to me. is there a slight possibility i got a real batch?


It could be real but probably junk. Why the pip? Because they dont have their shit together. Some batches could be good, some bad. He sent out so much different batches, some different color, some pip, some not, some sides, some not, some libido increase, then it drops. You get it?. You might get gains....you might get an infection. Good luck shooting that shit.

----------


## Stanburtan123

????????

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

Ronnie R.. I went to Mexico about 2 months ago and before I left I had a blood test ran to check my test levels. I was incredibly low, 86 to be exact. When I was in Mexico I purchased some Lowtiyel 50mg per packet at 80 packets. I used them about 5 times a week and felt freaking great, my gains were ridiculous. I gained 25 pounds over 8 weeks. When I ran out of the Lowtiyel, I naively ordered some Omega Supertest 400; JOKE. Towards the end I ran 1.5 ML every 3 days, which would amount to 600mg of test per shot. Here's the kicker, I took my last shot of 1.5 ML and had blood work done the same day. I received my blood work today and my levels are at 90. That means through a cycle of 4000mg of Omega Sus in 3 weeks, my levels went up 4 points. I also notice swelling around my knees after every shot (thigh) with pain for days after, doesn't get much worse than OMEGA. With my levels I could easily get TRT from my doctor, but I don't think he will prescribe me what I really need, or he may even send me to a urologist (more money). Will you (Ronnie) or someone please PM me with some help to finding someone reputable. I am 31 and have been in the gym for 6 years, and the last 3 years have been a battle to even maintain. Diet and sleep are on key, but I need some help. Libido is gone, gains are gone, I'm always tired, and most of the time feel like shit. It takes hundreds of mg of caffeine an 1-3 to kick start my ass into the gym these days and I would give anything to feel the surge of testosterone again! Thanks for the help, its needed.

----------


## FuturePro

Omega Labs is pure garbage! Wish i would have found this a few months back.. 

Im half way through a cycle of Dbol , Deca and test with no bloat/water, no signs of gyno and most importantly no gains! Luckily im holding on to my original size because of my diet. Ive done cycles of just 500mg of sust a week and gained 10-12 pounds by this time. Waste of money and a cycle.. Im going to stop and do my PCT just in case there is something in there that messed with my system.. 

Anyways.. Thanks Ronnie R for making this thread! Hopefully more people come across this before making the mistake of purchasing this crap.

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

> Omega Labs is pure garbage! Wish i would have found this a few months back.. 
> 
> Im half way through a cycle of Dbol , Deca and test with no bloat/water, no signs of gyno and most importantly no gains! Luckily im holding on to my original size because of my diet. Ive done cycles of just 500mg of sust a week and gained 10-12 pounds by this time. Waste of money and a cycle.. Im going to stop and do my PCT just in case there is something in there that messed with my system.. 
> 
> Anyways.. Thanks Ronnie R for making this thread! Hopefully more people come across this before making the mistake of purchasing this crap.


My source stands behind omega like its perfection, but I guarenteed him it was a total waist. He sent me some ara-test 250 and I believe it has some test because I'm getting night erections...

----------


## unixpro

> My source stands behind omega like its perfection, but I guarenteed him it was a total waist. He sent me some ara-test 250 and I believe it has some test because I'm getting night erections...


Omega is very profitable, no wonder your source stands behind it.

Typical Mexican crap... Omega sucks!

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

> Omega is very profitable, no wonder your source stands behind it.
> 
> Typical Mexican crap... Omega sucks!


It's hard for a guy like me. I started working out at 24 and I am now 31. At 24 - 29 my gains were solid, but recently, I found out that as I creep up on 32, my biology is working against me (my test is low, even for a guy my age) thus making natural gains tough, even maintaining. My family doctor is great, but doesn't like messing with testosterone , he referred me elsewhere. I found a local clinic that ran my tests and has offered to start me on TRT, but they are a non-insurance and extremely expensive. Starting from the bottom makes finding a reliable source tough, hints why I tried OMEGA, but trial and error seems to be the only sure way to find a solid source.

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

> i posted a thread in the q an a forum about omega. I did not order mine offline but i got it from someone at the gym, who has no record of selling fake gear. its test cyp 300ml. i thought it was legit, looked legit when i drew it up, went it fine with just a day or two of pip. I shot one cc monday and today (friday, i have gained almost 4 pounds) The guys said omega was junk and one linked me here to this thread. Is the 4 lbs just coincedence. My face even feels a little puffy, a tad more aggressive, but all this could be in my head. The scale doesnt lie, i just dont understand how i gained anything if its not real, i have actually ate clean and cut cals/carbs this week, strange to me. is there a slight possibility i got a real batch?


I am new to using gear, but I have been researching for years, and most of what I read says OMEGA is fake, but like you I recently purchased some, guess the sales ploys worked. I read all about the holographic label (from their website) and I believed it, so I ordered some T400, my source even said it was G2G. I started with 1CC which was 400mg of test sup. every 3.5 days. About 11 days in, (pinned 3 times) and not really feeling much other than a little PIP, I moved up to 1.5CC which would be 600mg. This was a 10ML bottle and I ran it down to maybe 1.5cc. On the day of my last shot I had my blood work done and my results were astonishing. My test was below 100. I send the results to my source (PDF), and even with the results shining in his face, he still stood behind OMEGA. Based off my experience, and what I have read through the years, and especially the past few months, I would find it hard to believe that OMEGA makes anything that is legit.

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

> Yeah I'm beyond pissed right now. This stuff is bunk all the way. 3 days and not one single effect. Taking 20mg day and even doubled up yesterday. I'm going to go with syd group or xt labs.


I don't know that I would trust xt labs any more than omega. I have heard good things about syd group, but that was more of the older stuff, I heard even some of the syd is being faked. With so many counterfeits, it seems like it's not the lab that needs to be trusted, but the source.

----------


## Hardgainsfreak

> I wanted to add to my original post regaurding Mexican gear. Ive been to mexico countless times. Americans are seen as gringos. One of the scams they are known for pulling down there is once you have gone into a pharmacy and purchased AAS, you grab a taxi. The pharmacist tips off the police, who then pulls you over in the taxi. He will tell you where the nearest atm is and how much to withdraw or you are going to a mexican prision. How nice is that? Thats why we dealt with a pharmacy we knew and had done business with for a long time. They would add a percentage on and bring it across to San Diego, then ship it domestically. 
> 
> When in mexico(tj), where most of the mexican UG are made, you have to know what your doing or you get taken. I will say most of those pharmacies, back when I used to go there before 2005, where selling counterfiet QV and alot of fake denkall Test400. If you let them know you know it was fake and no deal and begin to leave, they would say hold on and pull out real QV under the counter. That was when there was real good labs producing real gear too. I cant even imagine now and I dont want to. 
> 
> When it comes to this Omega labs having a bad batch or underdosed gear, it makes me laugh. It really is not that complicated. Its either good or its not. Really!! The raw powders (Test E) are among the cheapest to manufacture. They come in 25kg containers, so when you get down to a single 10ml/250mg/ml vail, your talking 2.5 grams out of 55lbs. It come outs out to about 3 bucks a piece(incl. vial & label). If your going to tell me its possible to get a bad batch(whole 25kg container basically) then your saying your raw supplier is no good. If thats the case then your whole products line must be a bad, if your using the same supplier for all powders. Omega being undersdosed doesnt even make sense at the cost it takes to make it properly, unless there is an error in production.
> 
> 
> I cant get the spell check to work, sorry for the mis spelling.


I was lucky. I went to Mexico a few months ago and purchased gear from 3 or 4 different pharmacies, and in 1 of them, the pharmacist spoke English and he was very helpful. He gave me a large book with everything underlined that he either carried or could get for me. He had everything from tren to HGH. I'm not here to say you're wrong, but I wanted to give a testimonial from someone who saw things from a different perspective. Also, you said that they see us as Gringos, but when they call us Gringos it is not necessarily derogatory. As Roger Axtell, a travel etiquette expert, noted "The word was used in Spain long before it crossed the Atlantic to denote foreign, non-native speakers of Spanish." My point is, don't go to Mexico and get your panties in a bunch if you're called a Gringo, but at the same time, things are BAD down there right now, so always be cautious. It is possible to be scammed. Police will pull you over, and take your ID, and tell you if you want it back to give them $100. There is supposed to be a tourist benefit of the doubt law, but things are pretty corrupt in Mexico right now.

----------


## Sledgehammer1

How many times u been? Ive been about 15 times and my friend used to live in LA, so hes been many more than me. I have a good connection with a pharmacy down there and they treated us good. Being down there many times, weve been approached for coke, meth, fake jewelry, u name it. That's because the street thugs see us as Gringos. Tourists that they want to make a score on. I live where Mexicans make up 1/3 population. Even my friends that are Mexican from TJ will tell u that's how they think about TOURISTS.

Just so you know, anything the pharmacist offered you that wasn't HG was going to be UG, which in mexico is all fake. Tren ???? LOL,good luck with that. Plus its all marked up by 3 times what its worth.....so of course he was so nice to you..he wanted your money.

One last point...Don't tell me to not get my panties in a bunch. You haven't seen shit down there....I have..
Back in 06, the federal police came in and took all the TJ cops guns because they were being investigated for doing hits for the cartels. They were checking bolistics on there guns. It just so happens on that weekend, we decided to visit. There were no tourists at all. We knew something was up the minute we crossed the border. Immediated crossing the bridge we were stopped and were searched. We made the trip so decided to proceed to the pharmacy. The whole way there we were being watched. The clerk just shock his head at us as we approached like not today. We then turned around and begun to head back. We got stopped right away and surrounded. Put up against a wall. Searched, wallets taken out, money, whole nine. Basically the police were harassing us waiting for us to mess up so they could bust us. Long story short, we were searched 8 times total, no lie. Literally one time went 200feet and were stopped again. They were laughing at us, trying to taunt us. They wanted to arrest us so they looked like they were doing there job. Once we got back over, we kissed the ground. So proud to be an American with American rights. Oh yeah, and that day we were the gringos.

----------


## C3RB3RUS

very interesting stuff

----------


## sprawl33

Alot to read nd take in but I'm glad I did

----------


## JackedJesse

I dont know how to delete my post

----------


## unixpro

Just spoke to a friend in Venezuela, looks like Omega is VERY popular over there as an UGL, its incredible how they're all over the place!

----------


## Sher

Hi I used omega brand and agree with not being good. Alphanabol total bunk. But some stuff works hcg was gtg I am also at professional muscle forums and I ordered more stuff I will update you guys cheers

----------


## marcus300

Don't buy anything from them. It's total shit

----------


## Sher

Thanks bro. What i do ?*read our rules would be best !*

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Please remove that link from your post. Thank You.

----------

